# نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد الجزائر



## محمد ابو هيثم (25 مارس 2008)

الرجاء المساعده بافكاركم و خبراتكم لكيفية البدأ في تصميم طائرة ....


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (27 مارس 2008)

راسلني على الاميل


----------



## م المصري (28 مارس 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> راسلني على الاميل


 
و ابلغونا بنتائج الابحاث ... و معكم الله


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

هدا ال***** الخاص بي الرجاء المراسلة على اليميل اخ محمد الكحلوت
ْXXXXXX
ال***** ممنوع .... 
الاشراف


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

الاخ م المصرى شكرا لك على الهتمام لكن انا في بدايت المشوار انشاء الله ان كان من مساعدة من و من الخيرين للاسلام الرجاء المساعدة في الوصول الى الطريق الصحيح


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي من ارض الجهاد الجزائر الى ارض الرباط فلسطين

انا املك العديد من الكتب القيمة حول هندسة الطيران ولي محاولات في معهد الطيران عندنا كما أنني صممت العديد مكن النمادح أولاها يصنع الان . . . 
لارجاء أن ترسل لي *****ك وسوف لن نخيب ان شاء الله


----------



## م المصري (13 أبريل 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي من ارض الجهاد الجزائر الى ارض الرباط فلسطين
> 
> انا املك العديد من الكتب القيمة حول هندسة الطيران ولي محاولات في معهد الطيران عندنا كما أنني صممت العديد مكن النمادح أولاها يصنع الان . . .
> لارجاء أن ترسل لي *****ك وسوف لن نخيب ان شاء الله


 
اهلا شيراد الجزائر 

في البداية ... احييك علي دعمك للموضوع 

و احب ان اوجه لك الدعوه بان تشاركنا خبراتك ..... و تفتح موضوعا او اكثر لوضع هذه الخبرات المتراكمه و تتيح لنا و للاعضاء نافذة حوارية للسؤال و الاستفسار ...... 

كما ايضا ..... ادعوك لان تمدنا (بما هو متاح) من الكتب الهندسية الطيرانية ... 

و ايضا ان تعلمنا (في موضوع منفصل اذا احببت ) صنع و تصميم نماذج الطائرات ... تضع فيها خبراتك 

اشكرك اخي علي حسن القراءه ..... و نتمني ان نستمع الي اخبار ساره عن مشاركاتك ... قريبا ان شاء الله 

تحياتي للجزائر و اهلها و شهدائها


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (15 أبريل 2008)

*أسئلة حول الـ angle of attack و قوي رفع الطائرة*

من المعلوم ان قوة الرفع تعطى من العلاقة Y=Cy.PV*V.S/2
حيث ان Cy هي أمثال قوة الرفع ارجوا منكم توضيح (ما هو امثال قوة الرفع ) والتي حسب علمي يتم حسابها
في الانفاق الهوائية في تجارب البروفيل للجناح . 
ارجوا منكم مهندسينا وخرجينا مهندسين الطيران بأن تفيذونا بالمعلومات المفيدة وذلك بالشرح البسيط حيث سوف اناقش في هذا الموضوع بعد الرد على سؤالي .
هذا السؤال سوف يكون اول الغيث لمجموعة كبيرة من الاسئلة :57: .



محمد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (15 أبريل 2008)

V*v= هي مربع السرعة اسف لانني لم استطع كتابتها V تربيع


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (16 أبريل 2008)

*لمهندسي الطيران*

السؤال الثاني ........ ؟
ما هي زاوية الهجوم الصفرية ..... ؟؟ (حسب اعتقادي هي زاوية توضع الجناح على بدن الطائرة
وهي المولده لامثال الرفع ) وايضا ان زاوية الهجوم الصفرية تختلف عن زاوية انحراف القلابات لتوليد رفع اضافي على الجناحين )
هذا من وجهة نظري ........فما هو راي اهل العلم اتأمل منكم الشرح بستيفاض كبير عن ذلك وايذا تصحيح الخطا في وجهة نظري وشكرا .... محمد


----------



## جاسر (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

معامل الرفع CL يعتمد على:
1. شكل الجناح ( أو الطائرة ) ويتحصل عليه من اختبارات الأنفاق الهوائية, عند درجات هبوب angle of attack مختلفه.
2. يعتمد على زاوية الهبوب والعلاقة بينها طردية حتى يحصل الإنهيار عند زاوية معينة.

لعل الصور التالي توضح الفكرة:







لأحظ تغير معامل الرفع CL مع زاوية الهبوب الطردي وعند درجة معينه تنهار قوة الرفع.
ولاحظ أن المنساب الأخضر يعطي قوة رفع أكبر فقط عند نفس زاوية الهبوب لأن شكل مقطعه العرضي
يختلف عن المنساب airfoil الأزرق.
الفرق بين المنساب الأزرق والأخضر أن الأخير فيه ( قلابات ) أو Flaps غيرت شكله ليعطي قوة رفع
أكبر على حساب زيادة في الاحتكاك ( الممانعة بعبارة أدق).


لو قمنا بتركيب الجناح على الطائرة واخترنا شكل المنساب الأزرق ولكن قمنا برفع حافته الأمامية
الى الأعلى قليلاً ثم لحمناه في بدن الطائرة هذه الزاوية هي جواب سؤالك الثاني هي الزاوية بين 
وتر المنساب الهوائي للجناح وخط الأفق.


تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م المصري (16 أبريل 2008)

شرح رائع و مميز ... مشرفنا العام جاسر


----------



## مُسلم عربي من عُمان (17 أبريل 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السؤال الثاني ........ ؟
> ما هي زاوية الهجوم الصفرية ..... ؟؟ (حسب اعتقادي هي زاوية توضع الجناح على بدن الطائرة
> وهي المولده لامثال الرفع ) وايضا ان زاوية الهجوم الصفرية تختلف عن زاوية انحراف القلابات لتوليد رفع اضافي على الجناحين )
> هذا من وجهة نظري ........فما هو راي اهل العلم اتأمل منكم الشرح بستيفاض كبير عن ذلك وايذا تصحيح الخطا في وجهة نظري وشكرا .... محمد



زاوية الهجوم الصفرية هي الزاوية أو الوضعية عندما يكون فيها الجناح في الوضعية الإعتيادية أي عندما يكون الفلابس على زاوية صفر، وكما في الصورة ذات اللون الأزرق والتي جاءت في رد المشرف الأخ جاسر..

وفقك الله وأعانك..


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 أبريل 2008)

السلام علسكم أعكف الان على ترجمة الملفات كون إغلب بحوثي كانت بالفرنسية وأغلب إن لم أقل كل المراجع بالانجليزية . . .
فيما يخص الطائرات الغير مأهولة انتهيت حتى الآن من 5 نمادج ( شيراد يو 1....5 ) . . .
الصورة المرفقة هي لطائرتنا الاولى شيراد 1- أ


----------



## virtualknight (17 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة لكل الذين يلتقون في هذا الموقع على اساس المعلومة المفيدة ولا شيء سواها لما فيه نفع أوطاننا لكن كان بأمكان الأخ صاحب الموضع طلب تفاصيل صنع طائرة دون الحاجة لهذه المقدمة الشبيهة بالأستجداء مع احترامي لكل المناضلين في فلسطين.... الا أن موقعنا موقع علمي وهذا ما جعل شهرته تطبق الأفاق بين اوساط الشباب العربي الطموح والباحث عن المعلومة ..... لذا أرجو من الأشراف قفل هذا الموضوع أو على الأقل تغيير النص فيه للحفاظ على المعلومة التي شارك بها الأعضاء..... وليبقى منتدانا بعيدا عن السياسة والدين ولتكون الأنسانية ميدانه الرحب.


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي المشرف جاسر على ردك الشافي
ولكي ترتبط الافكار ببعضها البعض اريد ان اربط بعض الامور بعضها ؟ 

وهو انة زاوية الهبوب الصفرية تتغير اثناء الطيران والمسؤول عن تغيرها ليس (زاوية انحراف القلاب) بل زاوية انحراق ( دفة العمق ) وتتراوح غالبا اقصى قمية لزاوية الهبوب 15 الى20 درجة 
واثناء الطيران الافقي تكون الطائرة في وضعية زاوية الهبوب الصفرية ( اي كما هي واقفة على الارض )
وعلى هذا فأننا يمكن ان نحسب قيمة الرفع للطائرة بمعرفة معامل الرفع لكل زاوية هبوب .

ملاحظة صغيرة زاوية الهبوب الصفرية لا تكون قيمتها صفر بل تكون احياناا 1 درجة او 2 او 3 .
ارجوا من مشرفنا جاسم انا يعلق على ما ذكرته سابقا وشكرا


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك اخي العضو ( مسلم عربي من عمان ) على ردك


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

اخي الفاضل .... اسمح لي بالتعليق حتي يطل مشرفنا و استاذنا الكبير .... جاسر... علي الموضوع 

و ارجو ان تعذرني اذا ما كان تعليقي خارج السياق نظرا لمحاولة فهم سؤلكم المعرب حول الـ angle of attack 

- الطائره لا يمكن ان تطير علي الاطلاق بدون زاوية هجوم (هبوب) لاأن معامل الرفع يعتمد علي هذه الزاوية ... و اذا كانت الزاوية صفرا ..... فهذا المعامل يساوي صفرا بالتبعية 

- نستنتج ايضا ان لكل زاوية هبوب معامل رفع خاص بها لنفس الجناح .... يعني : لنفس الجزء من الطائرة (جناح - ذيل - اي قطعه بارزه - ) اكثر من معامل رفع عند اكثر من زاوية هجوم 

- لا يوجد ما يسمي (حسب علمي بزاويه صفريه ) لزاوية الهجوم ..... لانه في هذه الحاله .... لا توجد قوة رفع من الاساس .... و هنا الطائره اما انها تهوي او تسقط تدريجيا تحت تأثير قوة دفع اخري 

- ربما يمكن ان يشار علي الزوايا الصغيره للـ angle of attack بمصطلح زاويه صفريه و لكنها في الحقيقه ليست كذلك كما اشرنا 

- لزيادة او تقليل او التحكم عموما في زاوية الهجوم ...... يقوم الطيار بتحريك جزء في الجناح 
هذا الجزء يختلف من طائره الي اخري .... حسب التصميم ..... لكن في كل الحالات هو يعتمد علميا علي مبدأ واحد و هو : 

توليد قوه عكسية في اتجاه يؤدي الي زيادة او تقليل زاوية الهجوم ... خلال توليد عزم حول مركز الثقل بواسطة مركز الضغط للطائرة CP 

و هنا تكون هذه الفلابس او القلابات اما في الجناح او في الجناح الخلفي لو ان الطائرة مصممه بهذا الجناح الخلفي 

و تسمي بالـ alevators 

لمزيد من التوضيح تابع هذا الرابط 

http://www.aerospaceweb.org/question/aerodynamics/q0165.shtml

... ولو في مشكله ترجميه .... انسخ الجزء المراد ترجمته 

ثم مر سريعا علي هذه الروابط 

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/Fluids/angatt.html

http://insideracingtechnology.com/tech103anglattack.htm

اتمني ان اكون قد اصبت ما تريد يا اخي 

عاطر التحايا


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

تم تغيير العنوان الي :
أسئلة حول الـ angle of attack و قوي رفع الطائرة


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي المشرف الفاضل م/ المصري شكرا على مشاركتك المميزة 
اتفق معك بجميع ما قلت ولكن دعني اوضح لك معنى ....
زاوية الهجوم الصفرية ( تعني زاوية الهجوم الابتدائية او الاصلية بدون تغير) وهو مجرد مصطلح قما اسلفت انت.... وهي وضعية تثبيت الجناح على البدن كما قال اخونا المشرف جاسر ، وقيمتها لا يمكن ان تكون صفر كما قلت اخي م / المصري
----------------------------------------------------

واعلم لكي ترتفع مقدمة الطائرة للاعلى يجب زياده زاوية الهجوم لحد معين بواسطة ( Elevator) وهو دفة العمق المثبت بال( stabilizer) ، وعند الطيران الافقي تكون زاوية الهجوم في وضعها البتدائي (زاوية الهجوم الصفرية ) اذا صح التعبير ، وعند الهبوط تكون زاوية الهجوم اقل من الصفر لان مقدمة الطائرة تكون للاسفل 
انتظر تعلق اخي المشرف جاسر على ما اسلفت به
---------
ارجوا منك اخي المشرف المصري بان توضح لي عن ما قلته عن مركز الضغط بالطائرة cp
واذا سمحت ايضا ان تخبرني عن كيفية حساب مركز ثقل الطائرة ( مكانه )
وشكرا على الروابط اخي م/ مصري

تحياتي / لكم *****


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 أبريل 2008)

*اسئله حول البدأ في بناء طائرة*

كيف لهاوي طيران ان يبدأ ببناء طائرتة :80::80::80:
كيف له ان يختار شكل بروفيل الجناح الذي سوف يجري عليه اختباراتة :81:
وهل يكون اختياره للبروفيل ( المقطع العرضي للجناح) عشوائيا ام ماذا :81:
وكيف يستنتج المواصفات الايزوديناميكية لمقطع الجناح والمواصفات الجيو مترية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :68: :68: :68: :68:

وكيف له ان يقدر وزن الطائرة ( وهي مجرد فكرة في راسه ) لكي يحدد الرفع الملائم والدفع الازم للاقلاع :79: 
ارجوا منكم مهندسينا ايضاح لنا كيفية لنا ان نبدا ببناء طائرة ........ وشكراااا


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

ركز معي يا محمد كحلوت فيما يأتي ....

لأي جسم علي وجه الارض مركز ثقل ...... و للطائره ايضا مركز ثقل ..... 

طيب ما هو مركز الثقل ..... ؟ 

هو نقطه تخيلية في الطائرة عندها تتزن الطائره حولها لو علقت منها 

يبدو ان التعبير معقد نوعا ما ..... 

طيب هي النقطه التي تخرج منها محصلة اوزان الطائرة الي اسفل ..... يعني يا محمد ..... الطائره مكونه من اجنحه و مراوح و محركات و جسم معدني و غيره من الاجزاء ..... لكل جسم وزن ...... عندما نريد ان نعبر عن الوزن الكلي للطائره فاننا نجمع هذه الاوزان جمعا جبريا عاديا ...... ماش الحال حتي هذه اللحظه 

طيب لو اردنا ان نضع نقطه واحده تؤثر فيها هذه القوه ....... او بمعني ادق نقطة تخرج منها محصلة قوي اوزان الطائرة ....... هذه النقطه تسمي .... مركز ثقل الطائره ....... و هي التي لو ربطت خيط في مكانها و علقت منها الطائرة في الهواء ستتزن ............. 

طيب كيف نحسب مركز الثقل يا بشمهندس كحلوت ؟ 

استأذنك بالقاء نظره علي هذا الرابط .... و في حال عدم التمكن من معرفة طريقة الحساب .... اسأل و سأشرحها لك تفصيليا لاحقا 

الق نظرة الان : http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/acg.html

بعد ان عرفت ما هو مركز الثقل و كيف يحسب مكانه ..... ننتقل الان الي مركز الضغط CP 

طبعا بناءا عن ما سبق من نقاشات عرفنا ان كل جزء في الطائرة اثناء الطيران تنشأ عنه قوي رفع لاعلي ..... و هذه القوي متغيره بتغير السرعه و زاوية الهجوم او الهبوب او ايا كان اسمها العربي 

في هذه الحالة ..... نجد انفسنا وسط غابة من قوي الرفع المختلفه لجميع اجزاء الطائرة (اكبر قوي رفع تنشأ عن الجناحين) ...... طيب ..... لتفسير و فهم ديناميكية حركة الطائرة يجب ان نستعيض عن قوي الرفع بقوه واحده و كذا بنقطة تأثير واحده ...... و تحسب بطريقه مشابهه (ليست تماما) لحساب مركز الثقل 

لفهم اكثر اطلع علي هذا الرابط : http://www.grc.nasa.gov/WWW/K-12/airplane/cp.html

طيب ..... من ما سبق و من الرابط اعلاه يتضح ان مركز الثقل ثابت لا يتغير (افترض معي هذا الان لانه في الحقيقه يتغير مع تناقص كمية الوقود) ...... بينما مركز الضغط يتغير مكانه بتغير زاوية الهبوب و عوامل اخري 

طيب .... انا حاليا اريد ان تهبط الطائرة لاسفل ...... معني هذا انني اريد ان يميل مقدم الطائره لاسفل بينما يرتفع ذيل الطائرة لأعلي .......... كلام منطقي .... اليس كذلك 

الحمد لله .... لفعل ذلك يجب ان ينشأ عزم حول مركز ثقل الطائرة يؤدي الي ما سبق ..... 

كيف سينشأ هذا العزم ..... سينشأ عندما نجعل مركز الضغط للطائرة يتحرك ليكون محصورا ما بين ذيل الطائرة و مركز الثقل ..... و من المعروف ان اتجاه قوي الرفع لأعلي ...... فهذا يؤدي الي توليد عزم يؤدي الي خفض مقدمة الطائرة 

و لو اردنا العكس ..... يجب ان يتحرك مركز الضغط الي الامام (ما بين مقدمة الطائرة و مركز الثقل) فيؤدي الي عزم عكسي يؤي الي رفع مقدمة الطائره 

ربما تسألني الان ... و كيف يتحرك مركز الضغط ؟.... اقول لك ... تذكر ان مركز الضغط يعتمد علي زاوية الهبوب و اتجاهها ..... اذا يمكن للطيار تحريكه بتحريك تلك الجنيحات الصغيره في الاجنحه و المسماه فلابس 

اتمني ان اكون استطعت بتوصيل المعلومة ..... و اشكرك فلقد ذكرتني بالايام الخوالي حينما كنت اجمع الزملاء و اشرح لهم هذه الاشياء 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> كيف لهاوي طيران ان يبدأ ببناء طائرتة :80::80::80:
> كيف له ان يختار شكل بروفيل الجناح الذي سوف يجري عليه اختباراتة :81:
> وهل يكون اختياره للبروفيل ( المقطع العرضي للجناح) عشوائيا ام ماذا :81:
> وكيف يستنتج المواصفات الايزوديناميكية لمقطع الجناح والمواصفات الجيو مترية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :68: :68: :68: :68:
> ...


 
ما رأيك ان تدخل قسم هندسة الطيران ...... :5::5:


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

تم تغيير العنوان ....


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

اخي محمد كحلوت ..... ما سبق كان مزاحا ..... و جار تجهيز اجابات اسئلتك .... و لو تعلم ان كل سؤال يحتاج جهدا كبيرا 

المهم اريدك الان ان تطلع علي موضوعك السابق و تخبرني ما اخبار الاجابات معك .... لانها ايضا متعلقه باسئلتك الحالية 

(تم تعديل العنوان للمرة الثانية) 

تحياتي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكي اخي المشرف م/ المصري على شرحك الرائع فعلا والغاية في البساطة والسهولة 
واليسر ولكن شكلي انا راح اغلبك اخي م/ المصري ......
وشكرا يضا على الراوابط .. ولكن لا يمكنني الاستفاده منها الا بقدر بسيط لسبب ضعف لغتي الانجليزية
وارجوا منك ايضاحها لي اذا سمحت 
مشكوووووووور اخي المشرف م / المصري على تعبك معي 
وارجوا منك ان تستحمل اسئلتي الكثيرة ؟؟
تحياتي 
محمد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكي اخي المشرف م/ المصري على شرحك الرائع فعلا والغاية في البساطة والسهولة 
واليسر ولكن شكلي انا راح اغلبك اخي م/ المصري ......
وشكرا يضا على الراوابط .. ولكن لا يمكنني الاستفاده منها الا بقدر بسيط لسبب ضعف لغتي الانجليزية
وارجوا منك ايضاحها لي اذا سمحت او ترجمتها 
مشكوووووووور اخي المشرف م / المصري على تعبك معي 
وارجوا منك ان تستحمل اسئلتي الكثيرة ؟؟
تحياتي 
محمد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (18 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا 
اشكرا اخي المصري علىاهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي المشرف م/ المصري
اعتقد لكي يبدا شخص ما او شركة في بناء طائرة 
1- يجب ان يحدد الهدف من الطائرة اولا عيني ان كانت تجارية عسكرية او نقل او حتى طائرات صغيرة 
2- اختيار الشكل المطلوب لحتقيق الهدف منها
3- تقدير وزن الطائرة بالاضافة الى الوزن الاقصى
4- تحديد سرعة الطيران المرجوه .. والارتفاع المطلوب
5- تقدير قوة مقاومة الهواء ...... ثم تحديد المحرك المطلوب 
6 - ثم التصميم اعتمادا على المعطيات السابقة 
----------------------
انتظر رايك وتعليقك اخي الشرف المصري


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 أبريل 2008)

وينك مهندس - المصري وباقي المشرفين ومهندسين الطيران


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 أبريل 2008)

أخوتي الكرام بالعكس هدا الموضوع يتطلب التشجيع والمتابعة
هدا الجزء الاول من ملف يقدم الخطوات الاولى للتصميم و هو للأسف بالفرنسية 
أردت ترجمته ولكني قررت الاستعجال بنشره لألا يغلق الموضوع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 أبريل 2008)

الجزء الأخير


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 أبريل 2008)

أخباءنا في الأرض المقدسة لستم ولن تكونو وحدكم . . وإلا فلم تعلمنا . . . 


وهدا الكتاب جد قيم حول إنشاء الطائرات اللاسلكية و طريقة التحكم فيها 
الكتاب على أربعة أجزاء


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 أبريل 2008)

اخي ابو هيثم 
اذا كنت فلسطينيا فلا تسال احدا غير الله فوالله سبب هزيمتنا هو مناجتنا لغير الله ( يا عرب يا عرب ) كلام فاضي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز شيراد الجزائر 
وفقك الله بترجمة هذة الكتب القيمة وشكرا على عروبتك الاصيلة ونخوتك باتجاة اخاك هيثم ارجوا منك اخي شيراد ان تطلع على موضوعي وان تدلي برائيك حيث احتاج خبرتك الان وشكرا


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

*يلي بدوا يجاوب حسب المعطيات يلي هنا*

مرحبا 
اخواني مهندسين الطيران الاعزاء
بما انكم اصحاب العلم والخبرة فأود بأن تدعموني ببعض المعلومات الهامة التي تساعدني بتصميم طائرة حقيقية .... 

معلوم للجميع بانة توجد عدة قوى تؤثر على الطائرة وهي ( قوة الرفع للاعلى ، والوزن للاسفل )
وكذلك ( قوة السحب للمحرك ، وايضا قوة الجر المقاومة ) 
ولكن كيف لي ان احدد او بالمعنى الادق (( اتوقع او اقدر ) الوزن الاقصى الطائرة التي سوف اصممها لكي اختار لها البروفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل المناسب الذي سوف يعطيني عن طريق الانفاق الهوائية معامل المقاومة والرفع لكي احسب منهم كلا من الرفع وقوى المقاومة ومنه ايضا لاختار قدرة المحرك الذي سيتغلب على قوى المقاومة لكي يسحب الطائرة وتقلع عن الارض ؟؟؟؟

كل هذة المقدمة لكي اشرح لكم ( كيف ابدأأأأأأأأأ ) هل هنالك قواعد وقوانين يتبعها المصممون 
لكي يتوقعوا وزن الطائرة حتى يحصلوا على جناح الطائرة المطلوب ..... ام من اين يبدا مصمم الطائرة بالتصميم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوكم ان تساعدوني بهالموضوع يا مهندسينا الكرام الافاضل حيث طرحت هذا الموضوع على عدة منتديات بدون رد لحتى الان فهل منتداكم بخبرائه ومهندسيه يعجز عن الاجابة الشافية ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟
شكرا على تقبلكم موضوعي المهم فعلا لكل من يرغب بتصميم طائرة


----------



## جاسر (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

لن يُغلق الموضوع 

على المُسلم أن يعالج أموره بالحكمة ويحقق هدفه بأقل شوشرة ممكنه  

لعل هذا الموضوع يفيدك: سؤال: طائرة ريموت صغيرة؟

وفقكم الله لما يُحب

تحاياي


----------



## جاسر (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي محمد الكحلوت 

لتقدير نسبة الوزن الى القدرة ( المحرك ) تقوم بجمع بيانات طائرات مشابهة ثم تغذي هذه البيانات في جدول اكسل وتعمل مخطط تبين فيه نقاط التقاء الوزن مع القدرة لكل طائرة, وبالتالي تستطيع أن تقدر نسبة (الوزن/القدر) بكل
سهولة, وهذه الطريقة عملية ووعلمية ومنطقية.

أخي محمد الكحلوت

هلا تفضلت وتعطيني فكرة عن مشروعك أقصد:

- مهام الطائرة.
- نوع المحرك ( مروحي, نفاث, كهربائي ..).
- مأهولة أم غير مأهولة وكم عدد الركاب.
- صور لطائرات مشابهة.

ولعلنا نقوم ببدء هذا المشروع سوياً وباستخدام الطرق العلميه الصحيحة فالتصميم التقديري ويليه التصميم الأولي نظري بحت ولا يحتاج لعمل الا جمع بيانات وتحليلها فقط ولكنه مهم وحساس, وأجمل ما فيه أنه يمكن اكماله عبر الأثير.


تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

اعتذر اخي محمد كحلوت علي التأخير ...... بعض المشاغل ابعدتني قليلا عن القسم 

و بارك الله في مشرفنا جاسر فقد بين في ايجاز بعض النقاط واجبة الاستيضاح .... فارجو ان تجيب عليها لنتمكن من مساعدتك كما ينبغي ..... 

ثم اريد ان استوضح و قد لفت انتباهي ذكرك للانفاق الهوائية ...... هل تملك القدرة فعلا علي اختبار ما سوف تصممه بواسطة نفق هوائي .. ؟


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

لن يغلق الموضوع ....... 

و كيف يغلق موضوعا لوجه الله تعالي .... و دفاعا عن ديننا و عرضنا 

المهم .... لتكتمل الفائده ....... اذا كان في الامكان الترجمه الي الانجليزيه تكون قد صنعت جميلا .... 

اشكرك بقوه


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

شكرا لكما كلا من المهندس المشرف جاسر وايضا اخونا المشرف المصري 
اخي جاسر ( ساذكر التفاصيل )
طائرة خفيفة للهواية فقط 
المحرك مكبسي طبعا ( مروحي )
الطائرة صغيرة بقدر الامكان وبأخف وزن ممكن وبجناح معدني علوي ( بمسقط افقي للجناح بشكل مستطيلي ) حتى يسهل صناعته ويجب ان يوفر قوة رع كبيرة جدا بأقل مقاومة ممكنة لحتى لا يزيد من 
قوة المحرك المستخدم وبالتالي يزيد حجمة ووزنة .
الطائرة تشبه الطائرة التدريبية Cessna 182 SkyLane لكن بشكل مصغر وببدن بسيط وانبوبي .
--------------------------------------------------------------------
شكرا اخي جاسر على الطريقة السهلة لتحديد قوة المحرك :80: 
لكن هل المصمم بعد ان يحدد الهدف من الطائرة يرسم لها رسومات ابتدائية ويغيرها بعد ذلك اثناء دراستها وتحليلها ام ماذاااااااا ؟؟؟ 
وشكرا على المساعدة :77:


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

اخي م/ المصري 
(ثم اريد ان استوضح و قد لفت انتباهي ذكرك للانفاق الهوائية ...... هل تملك القدرة فعلا علي اختبار ما سوف تصممه بواسطة نفق هوائي .. ؟) طبعا لا .... ولكن وبحسب علمي القليل بهذا الشان ..... بأنا عصر الانفاق قد انتهى ويستخدمون حاليا برامج كمبيوتر كما انت عرضت في مشروع طلاب جامعة حلب حيث هذا النفق الرقمي حيب لهم عوامل الرفع والعزوم وكذلك العزوم ..... ؟؟


----------



## جاسر (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي الفاضل محمد 

( أُفضل ) بما أن الطائرة صغيرة مثل rc airplanes استخدام النماذج الجاهزة حتى تضمن بإذن الله أنك طائرتك ستطير, هناك العديد من النماذج في الرابط الذي وضعته لك في موضوعك الآخر في هذا القسم, اختر أحدها ثم قم بتصنيعه.

وفقك الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الفاضل جاسر عفوا لقد نسيت ان اذكر بان طائرتي مأهولة (اي تستطيع حملي لوحدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحية لك اخي المشرف جاسر وتحية لحكمتك ..
وارى [ اخي هيثم بان يكون اسلوبك اكثر ذكائا .


----------



## صالحمومني (22 أبريل 2008)

*صناعة طائره بسيطه*

6779108ثبسبسبسي


محمد الكحلوت قال:


> كيف لهاوي طيران ان يبدأ ببناء طائرتة :80::80::80:
> كيف له ان يختار شكل بروفيل الجناح الذي سوف يجري عليه اختباراتة :81:
> وهل يكون اختياره للبروفيل ( المقطع العرضي للجناح) عشوائيا ام ماذا :81:
> وكيف يستنتج المواصفات الايزوديناميكية لمقطع الجناح والمواصفات الجيو مترية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :68: :68: :68: :68:
> ...


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (22 أبريل 2008)

المشاركين الأعزاء اريد منكم توضيك حول تخصص هـ/طيران


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 أبريل 2008)

أحبائي . . .ليتكم تعلمون مدى غبطتي لدوام هذا الموضوع مفتوحا . . .
أعد حضرتكم الكريمة بتولي الاجابة على أسئلتكم . . . حسب المقدرة و العلم . . . 
هذا الجزء الثاني من الكتاب


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 أبريل 2008)

هذا الجزء الثالث للكتاب .. . 
و للعلم فإنني أملك كتاب روسكام الشهير ب 7 أجزاء و أعدكم بإرساله إنشاء الله فهو يغني عن غيره في مجال تصميم الطائرات بكل أنواعها . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 أبريل 2008)

هذا الجزء الأخير من الكتاب القيم أما الترجمة فسأبذل ما أستطيع من جهد لترجمة الأهم إلى الإنجليزية أو العربية . . .


شكر عظيم للمشرف 
والأعضاء . . . 
ودامت القدس تجمعنا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 أبريل 2008)

السلا إخوتي في ختام هذا اليوم المبارك أرجو أن أعرفكم على نفسي و الله لا أريد من وراء هذا سمعة ولا غير كل ما أريده هو تعميق الثقة بيننا . . .
الصورة المرفقة هي أحد آخر تصاميمي . . . المسماة شيراد C-3الرسم مؤرخ يوم الجمعة 18-04-2008


المواقع التالية قامت بعرض بعض أعمالنا . . .
http://www.aliklil.com/vb/showthread.php?p=67656

http://www.aeronautique.ma/CHIRAD-Un-embryon-d-avion-a-Blida_a480.html

http://www.salamontreal.com/index.php/2007/04/15/le-1er-avion-alg-rien-chirad-2.html?*******=Science


وأقسم أنني لست كاتب التعليقات في المواضيع . . .


----------



## م المصري (23 أبريل 2008)

باعوضة الحميري قال:


> المشاركين الأعزاء اريد منكم توضيك حول تخصص هـ/طيران


 
سؤالك غير مفهوم سيد باعوضه ..... 

اهلا بك ....


----------



## م المصري (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا شيراد ...... و سأجعل هذا الموضوع تحت اشرافك الشخصي للرد علي تساؤلات الاعضاء .... من امثال العضو المثابر محمد كحلوت و ايضا بن عاطف ..... و غيرهم من محبي صناعة الطائرات 

سيتم تعديل العنوان ..... و التثبيت 

و الشكر موصول لشيراد الجزائر .....


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 أبريل 2008)

الهدف الأول من عملي هذا هو تشكيل قاعدة بيانات صلبةثم نتناقش بعدها
إذن الرجاء خبراتكم كلها في متناول الجميع
هذا الكتاب يحوي الطريقة لابسيطة لإنجاز طائرة صغيرة ( أقول لإنجاز )


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 أبريل 2008)

*مثال عن طائرة*

وهذه مجموعة ملفات تخص طائرة zenithair 701 المتحكم فيها عن بعد . . . 
الملفات تحوي المخططات مفصلة مع طريقة الإنجاز . . . فلنحتفظ بهذه الخبرات حتى نقوم بتصميم تكامل إنشاءالله
وما ذلك على الله بعزيز

الملف 1


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 أبريل 2008)

و هذا الملف 2


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 أبريل 2008)

الملف الثالث


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 أبريل 2008)

كما وعدت حضرتكم هذا رابط تحمييل أحد كتب روسكام المتعلقة بطريقة توقع مقاومة الهواء لجسم الطائرة 

http://rapidshare.com/files/109781797/Roskam_METHODS_FOR_ESTIMATING_DRAG__by_Julip.pdf


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 أبريل 2008)

وفي ختام هذه الجلسة العزيزة مع منتداكم الرائع
أجدد شكري العظيم للمشرف و الأعضاء على عميق الثقة التي أستصغر نفسي أن أكون أهلا لها

لا نتــــناسى بعضنا بالدعاء بظهر الغيب 

أخوكم عادل . . . شيراد الجزائر


----------



## جاسر (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك وأمدك الصحة والعافية وأخذ بناصيتك الى الحق

حتى أوفر عليك بعض الوقت في رفع الملفات

هذه كتب روسكام كاملة:
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308462/roskam_airplane_design_1.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308564/roskam_airplane_design_2.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308643/roskam_airplane_design_3.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308639/roskam_airplane_design_4.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308494/roskam_airplane_design_5.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308666/roskam_airplane_design_6.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308525/roskam_airplane_design_7.pdf

وهذا برنامج مبني على طرق روسكام: Advanced Aircraft Analysis
http://www.mediafire.com/?7ji4l0mnidm
الأصدار 2.5 

وما عجزت أن أتحصل عليه: برنامج كاد رائع
*AeroPack *
متوافق مع البرنامج السابق بحيث يتم استيراد مخرجات عملية التصميم ويحولها
الى مخطط للطائرة ( حسب ما أذكر  )

موقع هذه الكتب والبرامج: www.darcorp.com
--------------

وهذا كتاب شهير كذلك لريمر:
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308769/Raymer_Aircraft_Design_Conceptual_Approach.pdf

وهذا ملف إكسل لريمر:
http://rapidshare.com/files/109950380/Raymer_Simplified_Aircraft_Design_Spreadsheet.xls

موقع ريمر: http://aircraftdesign.com/




جزاك الله خير يا أخي شيراد



تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
أقسم لك أخي جاسر أن هذا ما أكتن أهم برفعه الآن 
كتب روسكام و برنامج ريمر . . .
بما أنك سبقتني بها فهذه مجموعة أخرى من كتب التصاميم
إلا أن لي وصية أوصيها للسادة المهندسين أن الكتاب لا يستفاد منه كاملا إلا إذا طبع . . . 

http://rapidshare.com/files/110009496/Aircraft_Design.pdf


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 أبريل 2008)

وهذا كتاب يتكلم عن تقنيات التصميم إنطلاقا من الخبرة العملية للكاتب . . . كتاب جد شيق
http://rapidshare.com/files/110011698/Aircraft_Design_Through_Service_Experience.PDF


----------



## جاسر (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك على ما تقدمه من درر وفرائد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي شيراد 
اخي شيراد بالنسبة لطائرات المحرك المكبسي ( المروحي )
هل المروحة Fan بتكون موصولة بالمحرك مباشرة ( اي اقصد بدون وجود علبة غيرات لزيادة سرعة دوران محور المروحة ) مثل السيارات ؟؟

السؤال الثاني / هالقيت الطائرة لما تكون على المدرج كيف بتنطلق من سرعة صفر لغاية سرعة الاقلاع 
هل يكون الاعتماد على سحب الهواء من مراوح الطائرة ام على العجلات كالسيارة ؟؟
ارجوا التوضيح اخي شيراد وشكرا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم الأخ كلحوت
طريقة وصل المروحة مع المحرك تختلف من محرك لآخر 
غالبا الطائرات الصغيرة يكون الوصل مباشرا 
و السر في هذا أن للمراوح نبض دوران أعظميا لبد ألا تتجاوزه لأنها إن فعلت فسيدور طرفها بسرعة قريبة من سرعة الصوت فتــــــــــــــفـقد فعاليتها
الطائرات الصغيرة غالبا يكون نبض دوران مراوحها مت 2000 إلى 3000 دورة في الدقيقة أما إذا تجاوزت سرعة دوران المحرك هته القيم وجب وجود علبة تروس لتقليل الدوران . . . وسأوافيك بإذن الله بجدول به 10 عينات لطائرات صغيرة مع تفاصيلها التقنية . . .
أما السحب على المدرج فيكون عن طير المراوخ أو النفاثات و ال دحل للعجلات في هذا الأمر


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (29 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا شيراد وشكرا شكرا على الرد والتوضيح 
اخي شيراد كنت اظن انة كلما زادت سرعة دوران المراوح زاد الدفع 
سانتظر جدول لعينات الطائرات ( وايضا اتطلع لمعرفة كيفية تحديد اقطار فرشات المراوح وزاوية الميل )
وايضا اخي شيراد هل يوجد لديك جدول يوضح علاقة وزن لطائرة بقوة المحرك ( هذا يهمني بشده )
المهم اي شي له علاقة بقوة المحرك .... وشكرا اخي شيراد كثيرا جداااااااا 
واعذرني على تأخيري بسبب اقتراب الامتحانات


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

هذا هو جدول المقارنةالجدول جزء من مذكرة تخرجي إجتهدت لتعريبه و أرجو أن يستفاد منه
ما أطلبه من حضرتكم هو الإمعان كثيرا في تناسق القيم بين الطائرات على إختلاف طرق صنعها


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشكرك بشده اخي شيراد على الجدول الممتاز
اخي ( عادل ) معقول انك استعملت محرك Volkswagen 1600 في طائرتك شيراد 
لانو هذا محرك سيارتي كبير وثقيل جداا ؟؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

*موسوعة أنواع محركات الطائرات*

السلام عليك أخي
المحرك ثقيل ولكن في حالتي و التي لا أنصح بالتأسي بها. . . وقعت في موازنة صعبة بين كفائة المحرك وسعره وللعلم فطائرتا مصنوعة من ( جبوبنا وجيوب المحسنين ) وقد أنهكتها كلية وقد وصلت كلفتها حتى الآن الى 4000 دولار وهو مبلغ كبير بالنسبة لطلبة 
إذا كان الحل في تعويض ذلك الوزن الزائد بمساحة ونوع و زاوية الجناح . . . 

هذه الآن موسوعة بأنواع محركات الطائرات . . مطالعة طيبة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

*المروحة*

هذه بعض المواضيع المساعدة في إختيار و تصميم المروحة
http://www.woodenpropeller.com/Basic_Propeller_Design.html
http://www.marcee.org/Articles/HelicalPitchPropellers.html
http://www.nmine.com/propeller.htm
http://ocw.mit.edu/ans7870/16/16.unified/propulsionS04/UnifiedPropulsion7/UnifiedPropulsion7.htm


----------



## م المصري (1 مايو 2008)

جهد رائع يا شيراد ..... القسم يفخر بك 
واصل جهودك .....


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 مايو 2008)

أخي إقشعر بدني لقراءة ردك بارك الله فيك
أما نا اقوم به فماهو إلا تمرير ما مرر لي ذات يوم لازلت أذكـــــر يوم أذلني أستاذ في المعهد أما الطلاب و رفض ان يعينني بمعلومة او كتاب حول طريقة تصميم العجلات كونه ليس لي الحق في صنع طائرة وأنا طالب فقط
كل ما أستطيع جمعه فسيكون في متناولكم إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي شيراد على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أثناء تصفخي للويب صادفت هذا الموقع الذي يغني عن الكثير من الكلام 
تابعوا . . .
http://www.auf.asn.au/groundschool.html


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (8 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي العزيز شيراد وعلى جهودك العظيمة المباركة التي تبدلها 
وبصراحة نحنا كنا بحاجة لك من زمن بعيد لتفيدنا بعلمك وخبرتك وعطائك البلا حدود ، 
وايضا احيي شعبك الكريم على تعاطفة معنا .....ولي لقاء ادعوا الله ان يكون قريب معك بالجزائر .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (8 مايو 2008)

السلم عليكم 
اخي الكريم شيراد ما هو المعدن المصنوعا منه الطائرة ستول 701 .... ؟ واذا مش متوفرة ممكن تستخدم صاج الحديد .......؟


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي شيراد ما هي المادة الانشائية للطائرة ستول 701 واذا لا تتوفر في بلدنا هل يمكن استعمال صاج الحديد


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (9 مايو 2008)

السلامك عليكم وعودة مبرورة . . . 
أقسم لك أخي الغالي وللجميع . . . لكم أرجو لقياكم فكما منت أقول لأستاذ لي أننا إخوة في العقيدةو الأوطان و الطيران أيضا . . . و خق للإخوة التلاقي . . . 
أخي محمد كل وسائل الإتصال بي مفتوحة فلا تتردد 
أما عن مادة صنع ال 701 فهي صفائح الألمنيوم التي يكون سمكها من 0.2 الى 0.6 سم
و المادة موجودة تأكيدا بالجزائـــر و لاأظنها تغيب عن أسواق دولنا عامة 
أما سعر اللوخ بأبعاد 110سم على 220سم فيتراوح بين 50 الى 70 دولارا أمريكيا . . .


----------



## tariqsamer (9 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور بس ممكن ان نبدأ بشيئ له علاقة بالتصميم 
لاننا من اجل التصميم يجب ان لاندخل بجدالات كثير ةممكن ان نصنف الطائرة الى اجزاء ونبدأ بالتصميم بالتسلسل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 مايو 2008)

*البدأ بالتصميم*



tariqsamer قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور بس ممكن ان نبدأ بشيئ له علاقة بالتصميم
> لاننا من اجل التصميم يجب ان لاندخل بجدالات كثير ةممكن ان نصنف الطائرة الى اجزاء ونبدأ بالتصميم بالتسلسل


 
السلام عليكم 
نحن لا نعتبر هذا جدالا بل نقاش ولكن لا عليه فرأيك صائب إذ عهلينا البدأ بوضع اللبنات الأولى لتصميم طائرتنا . . .
أولا ماذا تقترحون كمهمة للطائرة . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 مايو 2008)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي شيراد ما هي المادة الانشائية للطائرة ستول 701 واذا لا تتوفر في بلدنا هل يمكن استعمال صاج الحديد


 
أخي هذه صورة مأخوذة للجانب الخلفي الأيسر لطائرة شيراد-1أ وتبرز هنا صفائح الألمنيوم المستعملة
كما يظهر أيضا باب عنبر الأمتعة و هو مفتوح


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (15 مايو 2008)

*دعوة لشيراد الجزاير والمتخصصين فى مساعدتى فى تصميم تلك الطائرة*

السلام عليكم جميعا اخى شيراد وغيرك من المعارفين اطلب منكم ان تساعدونى فى تصميم هذة الطائرة
اريد ان اعرف كيف اقراء الرسومات والمخططات بتاعتها يعنى عرض الجناح كام ارتفاعة كام ... وغيرها كلة شيء مكتوب بس مش بالعربى عشان كدة انا مش فاهم فلت اعرض الموضوع على المختصين وبالله عليكم تابعونى خطوة بخطوة واريد منكم النصيحة واليكم رسومات الطائرة والتى يطلق عليها اسم معزة او goat 









 


 
[SIZE=-1]



[/SIZE]​ 


 





 [SIZE=-1]Goat1 in Flight[/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]Goat1 في الطيران[/SIZE]​


واليك الرسومات والمقاسات والمخططات لتصميمها​ 
http://home.att.net/~mikesandlin/g4doc_w.htm
لتصميم الجناح
http://home.att.net/~mikesandlin/g4doc_s.htm
تصميم الجناح الثانوى​ 
http://home.att.net/~mikesandlin/g4doc_t.htm
لتصميم الزيل​ 
http://home.att.net/~mikesandlin/g4doc_n.htm
لتصميم غرفة القيادة​ 
http://home.att.net/~mikesandlin/g4doc_a.htm
نظرة على تصميم الهيكل ككل
ارجو توضيح الرسومات منك ياشيراد ان كنت تعرف التوضوضيح وتذكر جيدا من قال لا اعلم فقد افتى وشكرا لك ولغيرك ارجو الاهتمام​


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

مشكور من الجميع علي المبدء الفكرة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
سأكون غائبا عن المنتدي لأسبوعين بإذن الله . . . 
دوموا على حبكم ولنا عود بإذن الله
عادل


----------



## م المصري (19 مايو 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سأكون غائبا عن المنتدي لأسبوعين بإذن الله . . .
> دوموا على حبكم ولنا عود بإذن الله
> عادل


 
اعلم اخي عادل انك من اعمدة قسم الطيران الان .... و لك هنا محبين و متابعين و طلاب علم و معرفة 

فلا تطل الغياب ...... 

في امان الله ....


----------



## م المصري (15 يونيو 2008)

خطوات مصوره لبناء طائرة .... ارجو ان تعجبكم


----------



## م المصري (15 يونيو 2008)




----------



## أبو المعالي المصري (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## شريف الطنطاوي (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اود طرح سؤال في غاية الاهمية واريد الرد علبة فورا ايها المهندسين الكرام.
هل يوجد مقر او جمعية او نادي في مصر لهاوي الطيران للانضمام الية لاننا نتحدث عن علم تطبيقي .اود معرفة الاجابة بلتفصيل. وان لم يكن هناك !!!!! ممكن ان ننشئ هذه الجمعية بنضمام اعضاء من محبي الطيران?


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين والمشرفين الاعزاء 
ينبغي علينا في هذا المنتدي انجاز شيى معين وبشكل جماعي وباشتراك جميع المهتمين والمهندسين والهواة 
فبذلك نكون بعد الانتهاء من دراسة الطائرة التي تختارها قد حصلنا على مرجع ثمين لجميع الباحثين والهواة يمكن الرجوع اليه في اي وقت ، وانا من طرفي اتعهد بصناعتها عند الانتهاء من دراستها وتجهيز مواصفاتها وجميع ابعادها .
والان ينبغي علينا تحديد نوع ومهمة الطائرة التي سندرسها يجب الانتباه هنا على ان الطائرة يجب ان تكون من النوع التدريبي الخفيف لسهوله صناعتها وتصميمها .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 يونيو 2008)

اخ شيراد من اين ساحصل على جميع ابعاد قطع الطائرة استول


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 يونيو 2008)

لقد أعددت لحضرتكم مفاجئة ستسركم بإذن الله
http://rapidshare.com/files/112065568/rv-9_dessins.rar

تصميم مفضل لطائرة صغيرة أجمل من الستول و بالمقاييس


----------



## دم ورد (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكور دكتور شيراد من حديثك على الطائرات ولكنى لا اعرف الهندسه او الميكا نيكا ولكن لايوجد مستحيل فى الدنيا وبمساعدتك وسعه صدرك وحلو حديثك ساصنع اول طائره صغيره


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا بك أيها الأخ الكريــــــــم
عن عدم معرفتك ببعض العلوم أقول لك . . . ما ذلك على الله بعزيــــــز
هذا الكتاب قد يضعك علي السكة إن شاء الله
http://rapidshare.com/files/112318799/Jet_Arab.pdf.html


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي شيراد الموقع السابق لا يعطيك سوى Error


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بشمهندس شيراد هل يمكنك المساعدة بعلمك وخبرتك بتعليمنا كيفيه حساب اتزان الطائرات وتوقيع مركز الثقل 
مع ادراج ذلك بمثال عملي _ ارجوا ان يكون طائراتك شيراد 1_ 

اعرف ان الموضوع صعب لكن يمكنك تقسيمه الى عدة دروس او اجزاء


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 يونيو 2008)

ثانيا 
اخي شيراد كيف يمكن رسم المقطع العرض


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 يونيو 2008)

تابع 
كيف يمكن رسم المقطع العرضي للجناح بابعادة الحقيقية على لوح خشبي حتى يمكن قص باقي المقاطع ... وذلك بواسطة توصيف ناسا ؟؟؟؟؟ فهذا لا يكفي اطلاقا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قبل أن يختار نوع بروفيل الطائرة علينا أولا أن نحدد دفتر الأعباء للطائرة يحتوي ما يلي

1-الحمولة و نوعها (طاقم ركاب بضائع أو حمولة خارجية )
2-سرعة الطيران المطرد
3-سقف الطيران
4-أبعاد المدرجات
5-سرعة الإنهيار stall
6-المدى
7-معامل الرفع الاعظمي Clmax
8- نظام المقاييس المتفق عليها المستعمل FAR23 مثلا
. . .

وتحدد هته المعطيات إنطلاقا من المهام الموكلة للطائرة 

وبعد أن نطبق بعض الطرق الحسابية مبسطة نحدد مبدئيا ما يلي

1-الأوزان في الطائرة (الوزن الفارغ وزن الطاقم الركاب . . . )
2-السعات (سعة الوقود المستعمل و الإحتياطي)
2-الأبعاد . . . مساحة الجناح هي أهم قيمه 
3-قوة الدفع اللازمة
4-ثم نحدد معامل الرفع في الطيران المطرد CLclean
5- . . . 

ومن هنا نقوم بإختيار نوع الجناح المستعمل الذي يلبي لنا حاجاتنا من معاملات الرفع 

المهم سأبدأ من الغد إن شاء الله تعالى في عرض الطرق الحسابية، وسنبدأ بكيفية حساب الأوزان

أما إن كنت تريد رسم مقاطع الجناح على الخشب فالمسألة بسيطة 

إما أن تنقل إحداثيات النقاط من الجداول المتوفرة على موضوع -كل ما يتعلق بــــــــــــــــــبروفيلات الأجنحة- على ورق ميليمتري ثم قصها و لصقها على شرائح الخشب ثم قص الخشب من جديد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اعباء الطائرة 
مهمه الطائرة_ رياضية _
1- الحموله _ طاقم واحد فقط 
2- سرعة الطيران المطرد (....)
3- سقف الطيران ( متوسط او منخفض ) 
4_ ابعاد المدرجات ( لا تزيد عن 100 متر ) 
5_ سرعة الانهيار ( لا اعرف ماذا تعني بذلك هل هي زاويه الطيران الحرجة ام هي السرعة التي تسبب انهيار بدن الطائرة ) 
6_ المدى ( مدى متوسط )
7_ معامل الرفع الاعضمي CL max ( معامل رفع كبير 1.7)
8_ نظام المقاييس ( ممكن توضيحه)
------
بهذا اخي شيراد اعتبر بانك وضعتني على الطريق الصحيح لتصميم طائرة بطرق علمية
سانتظر الرد باحر من الجمر لمعرفة الطرق الحسابية المختلفة لسحاب الاحمال وغيرها من الامور الاخرى ...
اخي شيراد احيييك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الكحلوت تريث قليلا . . . أدري أن شغفنا جميعا هو الطيران . . . و الآن إن إستطعنا
ولكن سنتبع الخطوات خطوة خطوة . . . 
أولا لابد من


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ثانيا لابد من


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طائرة هواة محرك ترددي طبعا مراوح اقصد .... ما بدنا طائرات نقل عسكرية او نفاثات


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي الأمر يتعلق بالطريقة التقليدية لتصميم جميع انواع الطائرات . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ساتم الباقي لاحقا 
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم .
و لنكن كثرا


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي الكريم شيراد ممكن ان اكون قد اعددت دفتر الاعباء للطائرة كما قلت وهي كالتالي .
1- مهام الطائرة : طائرة احادية المحرك بمراوح (للهواة) 
2- شكل الطائرة : الشكل التقليدي القديم ذيل في المؤخرة 
3- شكل الذيل : على شكل حرف T مقلوب 
4- شكل الجسم : احادي البدن 
5- شكل العجلات : عددها ثلاث عجلات ، مكان تثبيتها عجلة واحده في المقدمة والاثنان الاخران في الخلف .
6- شكل الجناح : الجناح افقي على مستوى واحد 
7- نوع مواد الانشاء : مختلط خشب زائد المنيوم 
8- طريقه الانشاء : احادي الهيكل 
9- الحموله : طاقم واحد فقط 
10- سرعة الطيران المطرد (ممكن توضيح عنها ) 
11 - سقف الطيران : متوسط
12 - ابعاد المدرجات _ لا تزيد عن 100 متر 
13- سرعة الانهيار : (ممكن توضيحها لنا )
14 _ معامل الرفع  كبيره جدااا ) 
في النهاية اغلب هذة الاعباء او المواصفات كمواصفات الطائرة ستول 
سانتظر الرد اخي الحبيب شيراد وجزاك الله منا الف خير


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ولكن يبقى نظام المقاييس الذي لا اعلمه


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

انت على الدرب 




- سرعة الطيران المطرد (cruising speed ) أي ما هي السرعة التي تطير بها الطائرة عند بلوغ سقف الطيران وهي تحتلف عن السرعة القصوي
سرعة الانهيار : (Stall) هي السرعه الأخفض التي تمكن للجناح ان يرفع الطائرة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الأن بإمكان القراء الكرام و بإمكانك أخي الكحلوت أن تتصور بدقة الخصائص التي ستكون عليها طائرتك لأنها تنتمي لهذا الصنف


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اما هذا فهو بحث أكاديمي اكثر قمت به لصالح الشركة التي أعمل بها START Aviation ولذلك ساوافيكم بلمحة فقط 

البحث يحتوي مقارنة لـ 23 طائرة ولكن كما قلنا أن 5 طائرات تكفي نوعا ما



http://www.0zz0.com/realpic.php?s=4&pic=2008/11/04/08/246991696.jpg


 
سامحوني لأن البحث بالفرنسية


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أنتظر الردود و النقاش من جميع الاعضاء لكي نكون صورة اوضح . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 نوفمبر 2008)

سنصل إلى أكثر مما نطمح إليه ذات يوم بإذن الله . . . .
البقيه ستلأتي بإذن الله و فيها 
طريقة تحليل الجدول 
كيفية تقدير اوزان الطائرة 
بداية ً . . . تقدير وزن الوقود الكافي للرحلة . . . 

أنصح الجميع بأن يحملوا الكتاب الأول لروسكام للمزيد من الشرح 
http://rapidshare.com/files/36308462...e_design_1.pdf

و برنا مج Advanced Aircraft Analysis الذي سنحتاج إليه في 
http://www.mediafire.com/?7ji4l0mnidm

(الشكر للأخ جاسر الذي حملها لنا)

لنتقاسم بعض احلامي . . .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي المهندس شيراد على مجهودك الرائع
في البداية ارجوا منك بان تضع لنا صور لكل من الشكلين ( CR-22 and ، C-172)
وبالنسبة للعجلات فهي ثابتة مع وجود قلابات خلفية 
اما مكان تثبيت المحرك فقد تحيرت في ذلك حيث عند استخدام محركات دافعة وطبعا هي ستكون خلف الجناح سنكون قد حصلنا على رؤية ممتازة من جميع الاتجاهات اما النوع الثاني المحرك الجار حيث تكون الرؤية اقل من السابقة نوعا ما .
امل بان نبدأ بتحليل الجدول قريبا حيث سنستفيذ منه الكثير من المعلومات .
في النهاية سوف اجمع جميع المواصفات والخصائص للطائرة التي اريدها وسوف ازودك بالروابط والصور التي ستوضح لك الذي اريده بالضبط .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للرسومات التي توضح الطائرة التي في الاعلى فهي جميلة الشكل وفي الحقيقية يمكن ان تستعمل كقاذفة استراتيجية بس ينبغي تكبيرها مرتين ايضا حتى تستطيع حمل الصواريخ النووية والاسلحة الاستراتيجية 
وهي قليلا تشبه البجعة البيضاء اي القاذفة الروسية الروسية الاستراتيجية .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي الكحلوت كم تعجبني مثابرتك . . . 
بل و أتحير من عدم إقدام الإخوة الباقين على المناقشة و كأن الموضوع لا يعنينا إلا نحن الإثنين . . . 
المهم الله يوفق الجميع . . .
سأتأخر نوعا ما في الرد على أسئلتك الأخيرة كوني سأسافر خارج الوطن بإذن الله . . . 
ولكن سأعود لأكمل الباقي و أرد على كل الأسئلة (التي أدريها بالطبع . . .) 

هذه هي ال cirrus22



وهذه cessna172


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم (سأتأخر نوعا ما في الرد على أسئلتك الأخيرة كوني سأسافر خارج الوطن بإذن الله . . . 
ولكن سأعود لأكمل الباقي ) بواسطة شيراد
اخي الكريم شيراد -- يسر الله طريقك ذهابا وايابا وردك الله لنا بالسلامة ---
سوف انتظر باحر من الجمر 
محمد --غزة


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ارجوا منك اخي الكريم شيراد بان تواصل المشوار رغم عدم وجود مشاركين معنا .


----------



## طالب الريامي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ماهيه المقايس التي من خلالها يتم رسم الآيروفيل و كيف تحسب ؟


----------



## مصطفى محمود حامد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرن على المعلومات الوفيره


----------



## مصطفى محمود حامد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

يا ريت تفاصيل و صور اكثر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا . . .مشرفين أعضاءا و روادا ومهووسين بالطيران 
لقد كنت في زيارة عمل خاطفة إلى دولة الكويت عبر ألمانيا 
وهاقد عدت إليكم لنتم المغامرة معا . . . 


طالب الريامي قال:


> ماهيه المقايس التي من خلالها يتم رسم الآيروفيل و كيف تحسب ؟


مرحبا بك أخي الريامي سنأتي لذكر المقاييس ولكن تباعا فالرجاء الصبر
اخوكم عادل الجزائر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.0zz0.com


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 نوفمبر 2008)

وستكون الطائرة مبدئيا بهذا الشكل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (10 نوفمبر 2008)

القليل من الاحلام بين الفينة و الأخري . . . 


http://www.0zz0.com


----------



## جاسر (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما شاءالله لا قوة الا بالله 

ممتاز


----------



## Sharjah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Best wishes


----------



## محمدالديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ينطبق علي بان اكون عضو من ( المهووسين بالطياران ) تحياتي لك بشمهندس شيراد 
موعدنا ... الاحد انشالله الكريم ......


----------



## محمود جميل (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

أولا : من خلال خبرتي فإن صناعة طائرة أسهل بكثير من صناعة سيارة بنفس المستوى من التعقيد.
ثانيا : لصناعة طائرة لا بد من طرح السؤال التالي ........لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثالثا : بعد أن نحدد الهدف من هذه الطائرة ولماذا ستستخدم نبدأ باستكشاف قدراتنا وتجميعها!!!
رابعا : بعد أن نجمع الخبرات والقدرات نقوم بالتصميم وبعدها التنفيذ!!!
سهلة مش هيك !!!!!!! أراكم قريبا http://cars-vision.blogspot.com


----------



## khdkhaled (12 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks inddddded


----------



## khdkhaled (12 نوفمبر 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaazak allah kher


----------



## المهندس طارق سالم (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عليك قراءه افكار المبدعين في فن اسلوب بنا الاشكال الهندسيه المتعلقه لاي تصميم ميكانيكي


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تصميم الطائرة يختلف ضمنيا و شكليا عن تصيم الطائرة . . .
لأن العوامل المتحكمة تختلف . . . 
الطائرة زيادة على كون شكلها يخضع لمؤثرات أيروديناميكية أعقد منها في السيارة إلا انها لابد أن تكون آمنة منافسة لمثيلاتها غير مكلفة مؤدية لمهامها على أكمل وجه و مجارية لتفاصيل العصر من حيث الجمال

أما السيارات فنلاحظ تفوقها في التفاصيل و الأكسسوارات (الغير موجودة تماما في الطائرة حيث كل إضافة تجر وراءها خسارة)

أما للمهندس طارق الذي أرحب به فأقول . . . أنا لا أزيد على كوني أترجم و أبسط معلومات قديمة جاء بها الأولول و الآخرون في هذا العلم . . . و لكن كتبهم لا توجد إلا بالفرنسية الإنجليزية الروسية أو الألمانية . . .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الأمثلة لطائرات ثنائية المحرك بمرامح طراز 1970


----------



## yousef rambo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا طيب


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شرح رائع و مميز ... مشرفنا العام جاسر


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ماقصرت


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم 
هذه البقية


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

و بالمثال يتضح المقال لذا نورد أمثلة في المرة القادمة إن شاء الله


----------



## ماهر مغترب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
تلاحترام والتواضع لايمكن ان يفسر بالاستجداء ابدا فواضح ان الاخ محمد الكحلوت ليس مهندس طبؤان وهذا مبعث كبير للتواضع واجلال الاخوة المهندسين الذين يقدمون اجابات بكل صبر ومحبة .
لم ار احدا تكلم في الدين والسياسة وهذا اصلا ليس عيبا ولا ممنوع.
مع تقديري واحترامي للجميع


----------



## محمد فارس عمر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

عليك استخدام الستاندر الخاص بتصميم الطائرات الفرنسي المسمى far او الروسي المسمى jar


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد فارس عمر قال:


> عليك استخدام الستاندر الخاص بتصميم الطائرات الفرنسي المسمى Far او الروسي المسمى Jar


 
السلا عليكم 
إختيار المقياس مهم 
و قد أسلفت أننا سنعمل بالـ Far و سأرفقه إن شاء الله ليأخد الإخوة كرة إن شاء الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مشكور اخي شيراد على كل ما بدلته وما تبدله من اجل نقل علمك الرائع للجميع فالعلم ما نفع وليس ما حفظ .
في انتظار المثال العملي ....... معك على الخط .... وسوف احاول ان اطبق السابق على دفتر الاعباء لدي .
محمد


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
إنتظرت مشاركتك أمس . . .
أرجو أن تكون قد استوعبت المحتوى حتى الآن 
و إلا فباب السؤال و النقاش مفتوح
أخوكم عادل


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
السلام عليكم اخي شيراد والجميع فردا فردا 
اخي شيراد بانتظار المثال العملي .... حيث سوف اطبق ما سبق ذكره على المواصفات اي الاعباء ؟


----------



## طلال عبدالقادر شيت (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته انا اسف اختصاصي محاسبه تكاليف وليس هندسة طيران ارجو ان تساعدوني للذهاب الى المنتدى الخاص باختصاصي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
في انتظار التكمله اخي شيراد.................... ؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . . .
لقد كتبت 9 صفحات و أنا أنتظر ان أمررها على الماسح الضوئي . . .
سيكون الكل جاهزا غدا بحول الله . . .
. . . بارك الله في مثابرتكم


----------



## zakaziko84 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم معكم الاخ زكرياء عضو جديد في المنتدى اسالكم اخوتي الاعضاء من كانت لديه معلومات عن كيفية صنع محرك نفاث بوسائل بسيطة اي متوفرة في السوق فاليرينا الطريقة مع الشرح والصور انا انتظر الرد .. جزاكم الله خيرا مع كامل الشكر والتقدير:20:


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*طريقة إحتساب وزن الوقود*







يتبع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سنأتي بالمثال إن شاء الله مباشرة بعد سرد طريقة حساب الوزن الفارغ للطائرة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد فارس عمر قال:


> عليك استخدام الستاندر الخاص بتصميم الطائرات الفرنسي المسمى Far او الروسي المسمى Jar


 
هذا الفصل 23 من الـ Far


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

zakaziko84 قال:


> السلام عليكم معكم الاخ زكرياء عضو جديد في المنتدى اسالكم اخوتي الاعضاء من كانت لديه معلومات عن كيفية صنع محرك نفاث بوسائل بسيطة اي متوفرة في السوق فاليرينا الطريقة مع الشرح والصور انا انتظر الرد .. جزاكم الله خيرا مع كامل الشكر والتقدير:20:


السلام عليكم 
ليست لي فكرة عن كيفية صنع محرك نفاث بالطريقة التي تريد إلا أنني أعلم أن أخد أساتذتي في معهد الطيران قد قام بشيء كهذا مع بعض الطلبة . . . و هناك موضوع يتكلم عن صنع مخرك نفاث من الخردة 中 محرك نفّاث مصنوع من الخـُــردَة 中 
أرجو ان تستفيد أخي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سأقوم بدرسة الموضوع ......


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
حسابات شيقة ..بانتظار حساب وزن الطائرة فارغة .


----------



## هتان سندي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*C130*

_لدي معلومات في عملية صيانة مراوح طائرات السي0 13 وعمى قريب سأجلب لكم الشرح بالصور أنشاء الله_
:32:​


----------



## هتان سندي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*C130*

_لدي معلومات في عملية صيانة مراوح طائرات السي 13 وعمى قريب سأجلب لكم الشرح بالصور أنشاء الله_
:32:​


----------



## هتان سندي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

_لدي معلومات في عملية صيانة مراوح طائرات السي0 13 وعمى قريب سأجلب لكم الشرح بالصور أنشاء الله_​


----------



## محمد جاسم الفهداوي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس مدني ودرست في الهندسة في المدنية مادة structure والتي تعنى بكافة انواع المنشات وبضمنها الطائرات ويجب ان تصمم الطائرة على انها بناية ويراعى في ذلك احمال الwind load وكذلك الكثافة باعتبارها جسم طافي وهذه المادة درستها في هندسة السدود


----------



## محمد مصطفى جبريل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتقد انه من اجل البدء لبناء طائرة يجب وضع نوع الطائرة فى الاعتبار لان ذلك يؤثر على الشكل الاساسى للتصميم فالطائرى القتالية ليسة قادرة على رش المبيدات والعكس صحيح
والسرعة النهائية تقرر درجة امالة الاجنحة كمثال ونوع الوقود والحمولة الحية للطائرة
على كل اذا كان الهدف هو المتعة من اجل صناعة طائرة فقط يفضل الشروع بتنفيذ الطائرات التى صنعت ابان الحرب العالمية الثانية وذلك لبساطة تصميمها وسهولة عمله فى عصرنا الحاضر وارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت او كررت الحديث


----------



## محمد مصطفى جبريل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

من اجل رؤية مشروع عملى ارجو التوجه الى هذا الموقع http://picasaweb.google.com/Shredmaster731/BuildingAnAirplane#


----------



## محمد مصطفى جبريل (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الربط اعلاه يشرح بالصور كيفية بناء طائرة من الالف الى الياء وهو يدخلك فى جو التقنية الفعلية 
الشخص الذى يبنى الطائرة لم يألو جهدا فى عرض جميع مراحل عمله


----------



## محمدالديب (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم على التفاعل وتبادل المعلومة المفيدة​ 
للأخ الديب السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته و مرحبا بك في نقاشنا أخي

الأخ جبريل الذي يقول
 اعتقد انه من اجل البدء لبناء طائرة يجب وضع نوع الطائرة فى الاعتبار لان ذلك يؤثر على الشكل الاساسى للتصميم فالطائرى القتالية ليسة قادرة على رش المبيدات والعكس صحيح
والسرعة النهائية تقرر درجة امالة الاجنحة كمثال ونوع الوقود والحمولة الحية للطائرة
على كل اذا كان الهدف هو المتعة من اجل صناعة طائرة فقط يفضل الشروع بتنفيذ الطائرات التى صنعت ابان الحرب العالمية الثانية وذلك لبساطة تصميمها وسهولة عمله فى عصرنا الحاضر وارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت او كررت الحديث 
من اجل رؤية مشروع عملى ارجو التوجه الى هذا الموقع http://picasaweb.google.com/Shredmas...dingAnAirplane# 
السلام عليكم بوركت أخي
التصميم الأولي لابدأ أن يبدأ بتحيد بعض الأمور تحديدا قطعيا و صارما و حتى إذا أراد تداخل المهام فلابد أن يغلب المهمة الأساسية التي دعت إلى التفكير في تصميم الطائرة 
ثم على المصمم أن يحدد جدول أعباء بطريقة تنافسية و لينة نوعا ما ليتاح له تغببره أثناء التصميم 
أما بخصوص الموقع فشكرا عظيما لك أخي . . . فأحيل انا ندهش من الروح العلمية التي يتحلى بها بعض الغربيين إذ لا يمسكون علما . . . و انا شخصيا كانت لي لقاءات مع بعضهم و أذكر صديقا يعنى بالتصميم و يعمل في شركة رومانية كني أطلب منه الإفادة في شيء ما فتكون الإجابة وافية كافية و لمدة 4 أو 5 ساعات من النقاش
أرجو من المولى أن يبلغنا هذا المستوى . . .
أنا بصراحة خضت تجربة فعلية لما صنعت مع بعض الإخوة طائرة شيراد 1-أ
إلا أنني أدركت أنه قبل ولوج عالم الإنجاز لاشيق لابد من المرور الحتمس مع عالم الحسابات الممل . .
إذ أنني وجدت مشاكل بعد التصنيع في إمور كان الأحرى أن تحدد بدقة قبل البدأ . . .
كما أنني هممت أن أضع الصور لولا خوفي من أن أ ُنعت بتحويل الأمر إلى موضوع شخصي 
ولكنني بعد إذنك و إذا شاء الجمع الكريم سأفق الصور في موضوع مختلف . . . 

أما الأخ الفهداوي الذي يقول 
السلام عليكم انا مهندس مدني ودرست في الهندسة في المدنية مادة structure والتي تعنى بكافة انواع المنشات وبضمنها الطائرات ويجب ان تصمم الطائرة على انها بناية ويراعى في ذلك احمال الwind load وكذلك الكثافة باعتبارها جسم طافي وهذه المادة درستها في هندسة السدود 
أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك أنا أوافقك تماما لو لا أنه ينبغي المرور بالعديد من المراحل قبل حساب الأحمال إذ أن ذاك يتطلب معطيات جاهزة كقيمة الحمولة توضعها و نوعها . . . 
إلا أن هذه المعلومات لا زلنا لم نصل إليها بعد 
نحن الأن في مرحلة حساب الأوزان ثم سنمر إلى مرحلة تحديد المساحات و شكل الجناح ثم غلى مرحلة تحديد نوع المحرك و القوة اللازمة للرفع وغيرها من التفاصيل . . .
بعد ذاك كله لابد من تحديد شكل البناء المناسب . . . ثم نبدأفي حساب الأحمال لتحديد شكل و سمك مقاطع القطع كالعوارض و الأضلع و غيرها . . . هذه هي الطريقة التي أظنها ستبلغنا مبتغانا و هي المدروسة في كتب المصممين . . . و الله أعلم 

أما الأخ سندي الذي يقول
لدي معلومات في عملية صيانة مراوح طائرات السي0 13 وعمى قريب سأجلب لكم الشرح بالصور أنشاء الله
فبارك الله فيك ومرحبا بكل إضافة من طرفكم الكريم ​


----------



## saeed wajeeh (24 نوفمبر 2008)

think you all 

شكر اااااااااااااااااااااااااا الي الجميع


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
تحياتي لك مهندسنا شيراد وعلى جهودك الديناميكية المتواصلة لايصال هذا العلم الرائع للجميع .
اخي شيراد مستعد لتكملة الموضوع (المشروع) معك .


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جيد الكلام ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله في حضورككم الكريم . . . 
اخي الكحلوت و باقي الزملاء
سأتم بقية (الدروس) إن شاء الله فور الإنتهاء من بعض المشاغل و الأسفار . . . 
كما أني أعد لمشروع كبير مع الشركة الجزائرية للأعمال الجوية و الخدمات التقنية في الطيران START Aviation التي أتعامل معها و سلأعرضه على حضراتكم اولا بأول لكون الجميع معنيا بإذن الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
في الانتظار اخي ..................


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و عذرا على الإطالة
البقية بإذن الله
http://www.0zz0.com















الملف المرفق يحوي المنحنيات


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

و هذا الملف يحوي جداول البيانات

اما هذه. . . فبعض الإستراحة . . .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني لاعزاء 
اخي العزيز شيراد لقد بدات في حساب وزن الوقود للطائرة (ga1) ولكن اعترضني بعض المشاكل البسيطة على ما اعتقد فالذي نحتاجة او احتاجه بما انني الوحيد هنا هو متابعة المثال حتى تكتمل الصورة وتكون المناقشة بأقصى استيعاب وفهم .


----------



## bao1955 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي من ارض الجهاد الجزائر الى ارض الرباط فلسطين
> 
> انا املك العديد من الكتب القيمة حول هندسة الطيران ولي محاولات في معهد الطيران عندنا كما أنني صممت العديد مكن النمادح أولاها يصنع الان . . .
> لارجاء أن ترسل لي *****ك وسوف لن نخيب ان شاء الله


 

السلام عليكم اخي انشر مالديك من علم لعلنا نستفاد جميعا فهذا موقع للاستفادة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bao1955 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي من ارض الجهاد الجزائر الى ارض الرباط فلسطين
> 
> انا املك العديد من الكتب القيمة حول هندسة الطيران ولي محاولات في معهد الطيران عندنا كما أنني صممت العديد مكن النمادح أولاها يصنع الان . . .
> لارجاء أن ترسل لي *****ك وسوف لن نخيب ان شاء الله


 

السلام عليكم اخي انشر مالديك من علم لعلنا نستفاد جميعا فهذا موقع للاستفادة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م احمد قدرى (30 نوفمبر 2008)

من مهندس طيران تم تكهينه
انا خريج هندسة طيران منذ عام 2003 ولكن لم استطع العمل فى مجال الطيران قط 
مشروع تخرجى كان تصميم طائرة ركاب كاملة تحت اشراف استاذى الدكتور عاطف حسنين و اعتقد انه جميع خريجى طيران القاهرة يعرفونه رحمة الله عليه
اريد ان اكون مفيدا للمنتدى قدر المستطاع و سوف ابحث مرة اخرى عن محتويات مشروع تخرجى لتقديمها لكم على المنتدى


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*نقاشنا العلمي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهلا بك اخي المهندس احمد قدري في نقاشنا العلمي لبناء طائرة بأشراف المهندس الكبير الفــــــــــــــــاضل - شيراد - حفظة الله .
وارجوا منك بان تشاركنا بهذا الموضوع الجدي الذي هو في ما اعتقد يدخل في صميم هندسة الطيران وتصميم الطائرات الذي يتسم بالجدية الحقيقية ، كل هذا بفضل المهندس المخلص شيراد الجزائر على كل ما قدمه ووضعه تحت ايدينا من خبراته ومعارفه وعلمه .

في اعتقادي بأن موضوع نقاش علمي وعملي حول بناء طائرة حقيقية هو من اسمى هذه المواضيع بقسم الطيران 
لانه باختصار شديد هو بصيص الامل الذي يروي رمق الباحثين على الشبكة العنكبوتية من مهووسين ومهندسين ومحبين الطيران ويضعهم في السكة الصحيحة لبناء طائرة حقيقية وبالطرق العلمية والعملية البحته .

وبعد الانتهاء من هذا المشروع سيعتمد كمرجع اساسى ورئيسي بهذا الموقع المتميز ليكون المنارة على شبكة الانترنت الذي سيستدل به بالطرق العلمية لبناء طائرة حقيقية .


----------



## dercncplaner (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*عرض مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أمّا بعد

أساتذتنا الأفاضل، أعانكم الله وسدّد خطاكم.

أنا لست مهندساً بعد، بل مازلت أدرس دبلوم هندسة الإلكترونيات في جامعة بريمن في ألمانيا، وأريد أن أُعين قدر استطاعتي.

- إن أردتم تطبيق نتائج ما أنتم فيه واحتجتم أي أجهزة خاصّة بالطائرات من هنا (مثلاً محركات أو ما شابه)، فأستطيع إن شاء الله تأمينها، ولا أسعى إلى الربح، بل أريد أن أساعد فقط في الله.

- عندي فكرة أيضاً، أن تتعاونوا مع مهندسي الإلكترونيات وخاصّة اختصاص التحكّم الآلي في تجهيز أنظمة مساعدة الطّيار، التي لولاها لما أمكن تصنيع الطائرات الكبيرة التس تطير بثبات.

مثلاً، الطيران بمسار مستقيم والقدرة على تغيير الاتجاه مع وجود مطبات هوائية (خفيفة موجودة غالباً بشكل طبيعي، وقويّة فُجائية).

والحل موجود فعلاً بين أيدي مهندسي الإلكترونيات اختصاص التحكّم الآلي.

وبالله التوفيق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## جاسر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

dercncplaner قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أمّا بعد
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك ونفع بك, وما تفضلت به صحيح 100% 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الهليمه (1 ديسمبر 2008)

حبيت أشارك بالموضوع لاني بنفس الوقت من المحبين لأي عمل يتعلق بصناعة الطائرات ولذلك فانا أنصح بإستخدام الافكار البدائيه لأنها هي الاساس بكل شي 
ولا تحاول أن تدخل في متاهات أنت لا تستطيع إتمام عملك على الوجه المطلوب لذلك أنصحك بأن تتبع نقاط كانت الطائرات مرتكزه عليها 

وعندها عنما يكون العمل في مساره الصحيح تأتيك الافكار ولا تعجز عن بلوغ القمم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم شكرا جميعا على التجاوب 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكحلوت على هذا الإطراء ال\ي لسنا نعمل إلا لنبلغ معشاره . . . 
سنواصل تعاوننا بإ\ن الله و سنحافظ على مسارنا كما كنا دوما . . .

ألف حمد لله وألف شكر للأخ dercncplaner على روح التعاون هته 
و لسوف نضع مشروع الأخ الكحلوت GA-1 كمرجعية لتصميم طائرة نشارك جميعا لضمها إلى قائمة طائراتنا العربية . . .
وما إن نحدد ما يجب حمله على متنها فلك واسع الحرية أخي dercncplaner لتجهيزها وفق دراساتكم إن شاء الله

أما الأخ قدري فمرحبا بك بيننا ولن نكهن أحدا بإذن الله . . . المعيار الوحيد هو النفع و الإنتفاع فقط . . . أنا لست سوى طالب هندسة طيران لا أكثر . . . و الزميل الكحلوت ليس أكثر من عاشق متيم لهذا العلم و . . . إلا أن أيادينا تلتهب شوقا لصنع الطائرة . . .
مرحبا بك و أهلا بتدخلاتك معنا و بإفاداتك لنا كونك عملت على تصميم طائرة كاملة . . . وبارك الله فيك مسبقا


هذا كتاب مرفوع يحوي طرقا و أفكارا رائعة لتصميم 6 أنواع من الطائرات . . . بما فيها السيارة الطائرة و العائمة . . 
حملوه هنا 
وهذا كتاب تصميم وفق النظم الجديدة
حملوه هنا


----------



## dercncplaner (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي شيراد
أنا بعد فصل حتى أبدأ في التخصص، وبالتالي ربما لن أستطيع أن أشارك في علمي، إذ هو قليل.

ولكن من الآن على كل حال، عندما تحتاجون إلى أي شيء من أجهزة أو معدات، فأنا هنا.

وإن شاء الله يتمّ الله عليكم بالنجاح.

ولكن أنصح أن يتم حينها تجهيز مُجسّم مُصغّر أولي يتم التحكم به عن بُعد، على ألّا يقل طوله عن مِترين، ليتعرّض إلى ظروف واقِعيّة أكثر.

بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور اخونا drcncplaner على عرضك المساعدة وايضا الشكر موصول مع خالص تقديري للاخ شيراد على اعتماده مشروع GA-1 ، وايضا على هذا التواضع 
دفتر اعباء وشروط الطائرة GA-1 سيعرض قريبا بعد حل بعض الاشكاليات مع الاخ شيراد ، لنبدا بعدها بالحسابات .


----------



## أبو عبد الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 ديسمبر 2008)

سامحوني إن تأخرت على حضراتكم . . . فوالله لولا الأسفار لما تغيبت يوما واحدا . . .
أعذروني أحبتي مرة أخرى . . . 
أخي الكحلوت . . . أنت تدري أكثر من غيرك أن ga-1 مشروعنا جميعا و سيتحقق بإذن الله على يديك . . . 
أخي drcncplaner بارك الله فيك و سنتناقش أكثر حول نوع الطائرة المراد تصنيعها . . . خصوصا مع الأخ المثابر . . . الكحلوت و مع الأخ الذي ألهب فينا هذه الحماسة و اختفى الأخ محمد أبو الهيثم صاحب الموضوع . . . 
برنامج بسيط يسهل التحويل بين الوحدات . . 



أخوكم عادل


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*شروط ومواصفات الطائرة Ga-1*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اقد اعدت لكم دفتر شروط الطائرة وهي بالتاكيد طائرة مأهولة بطاقم واحد 
دفتر ( أعباء وشروط ) الطائرة GAZA _A1
مهام الطائرة :_ طائرة خفيفة تدريبية للهواة للمدى القصير

1_ الحمولة ونوعها ( طاقم واحد )
2_ سرعة الطيران المطرد 200كلم بالساعة عند 70% من الرفع 
3_سقف الطيران 2000 متر الارتقاء إلى 2000متر خلال 10 دقائق ( تسلق 3.3 متر بالثانية )
4_ سرعة الانهيار 40 كلم بالساعة 
5_ أبعاد المدرجات (هبوط ، إقلاع ) لا تزيد عن 80 متر لعدم وجود مطارات 
6_ المحرك : محرك مكبسي عدد واحد أحادي المروحة 
7_ مدى الطيران 500 كلم + احتياطي وقود 25 % 
8_ الضغط في الكبينة : لا يوجد ضغط
9_ المقاييس التصميمية FAR-23
10_ معامل الرفع الاعظمي CL max 1.8
11_ مستوى التصميم : كلاسيكي L/D > 10
12_ العجلات ثابتة 
13_ يوجد قلابات 
14_ يوجد زعنفة طرفيه للجناح 
15_ مكان تثبيت المحرك : خلفي او امامي ( دفع او سحب ) لم يحدد بعد 
16_ شكل الذيل – تقليدي 
17 _ مسقط الجناح : الاجنحة مستطيلة الشكل لسهولة التصنيع مع زعنفة طرفية للتقليل من التيارات الدوامية 
18_ شكل الطائرة تقليدي 
19_ توضع الجناح : الجناح علوي 
20_ نوع الانشاءات : مختلط معدني وخشبي 
21_ مراحل الطيران
1- مرحلة التشغيل 
2- مرحلة التدرج
3- مرحلة الاقلاع
4- مرحلة الارتقاء 
5- الطيران المطرد
6- مرحلة الهبوط
7- الحط والتدرج​


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز شيراد فالنبدا على بركتة الله بالحسابات ولا تنسى الرد على الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . . .

مثابر مثلك لا يوجد . . . بارك الله فيك و هذا العمل الذي قمت به عمل المحترفين 
شدد الله عزيمتك وسددها لما يحب و يرضى

أنا لازلت من مدينة لمدينة حازما حقائيبي كـنني أفر من مجهول . . . و انا لا اتصل إلا من نوادي الأنترنيت التي أصادفها في ترحالي لكن بإذن الله قد استقر غدا أو بعد غد 

لكن لابد ان أشيد بعملك و طموحك انت وجميع الأعضاء المتابعين و كتعقيب بسيط اقول 

1- جدول الأعباء كان معقولا للغاية 
2-مهام الطائرة كطائرة تدريبية تفرض وجود مدرب و متدرب و تفرض أعباء إضلفية على المصمم و المصنع (كازدواجية التحكم مثلا ) و لذا ارجو ان نقول طائرة خفيفة رياضية للهواة للمدى القصير
3- الحمولة لابد ان ينضاف البها وزن الأمتعة المراد
4- سرعة الطيران المطرد 200كلم بالساعة عند 70% من الدفع و ليس الرفع أي اننا لما نستعمل المحرك بـ70 % من طاقتة نحصل على سرعة 200 كلم/سا

اما الباقي فهو أروع من رائع و يباقش كل محور على حدى إن شاء الله 

أخوكم المحب عادل


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز عادل وعلى جهودك المضنية وتوجيهاتك ونصائحك التي نحتاج .
اذا الطائرة كما اسلفت( طائرة خفيفة رياضية للهواة للمدى القصير)
سرعة الطيران المطرد 200كلم بالساعة عند 70% من الدفع 

اخي الكريم عادل في انتظار بأن نغوص بالحسابات بنفس واحد وتحصيل النتائج بأحر من الجمر 

لا اقصد النتائج فقط بل ننتظرمنك بان تعلمنا ( صيد السمك ) حتي نستطيع (صيده بأنفسنا ) بعد ذلك .
وكل عام وانتم بألف خير بمناسبة حلول عيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي شيراد واخيرا لقد قررت بان تكون الطائرة بمحرك خلفي لما لها من كثير من المزايا كطائرة السيكر الرائعة 
وايضا حتى لا تكون بالشكل التقليدي المعتاد كباقي الطائرات ......... في الانتظار


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 ديسمبر 2008)

شاهدوا هذا الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFBE5QUwOws&feature=related


----------



## نايف مشاقبه (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوه الاكارم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تصعبوا امور وهي اساس سهله . فان فكرة الطيران اصلا عربيه . ولا بد ان يكون الاصل على صاحبه سهلا . 
هذه مقدمه .... وليس المقصود منها غير انها مقدمة بعض كلمات .... وليس مقدمة مشروع طائره نفاثه .... بقدر ماهو مشروع طائره تجريبيه .
ليس ( العالم ) ان تكون عالم بحفظ مصطلحات اجنبيه .. اومعادلات فيزيائيه او ثقافه اوروبيه ... او انك تتكلم كلام علمي لا يفهمه العامه وليس العلم حكر على من درس وبحث بل قد تجد من ليس مجاله العلم بشيء وبرع وابدع فيه 
العالم الحقيقي من سهل وصول وصول المعلومه للعامه والعالم ومعا .. واحب الناس مجلسه و تدافعوا اليه حب ..
والجاهل من هرب الناس من مجلسه وصعب عليهم 
من اوصل المعلومه هو العالم ........................
هناك من صنع طائره في المملكه الاردنيه الهاشميه في مدينه صغيره اسمها ( الازرق ) .
ليس كلامي نقدا او ذم بل هو استجداء للعارفين بتسهيل المعرفه علينا نحن العوام ......
اما عن مشروع الطائره التجريبيه ::: برأيي ان العاموديه اسهل ...
1ـ هيكل معدني من مواسير 1.5 انش مصغر عن حجم الطائره العاموديه الاصلي 
2ـ محرك سياره قوي وخفيف نوع ما مثل محرك Bmw مزود بتيربو
3ـ شفرات المروحه من طائره مشطوبه بعد التعديل عليها او معدن قوي وخفيف وكلاهما متوفر في مصانع صهر الحديد .
4ـ وصلات وبكرات وماسكات وغيره من امور تلزم التصنيع يتم تشكيلها لدى مخارط تشكيل المعادن 
5ـ القياسات دقيقه من ( أـ ي ) بكل مراحل التصنيع
6ـ المشوره واخذ راي الاخرين بكل معدن وبكل مراحل التصنيع 
الفكره قابله للتصنيع 
سامحونا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الحبيب 
اولا يجب ان تعرف بان الطائرات العمودية اعقد بكثييييييييييير من الطائرات العادية ... وارى بانك حللت المسالة بمجموعة من انابيب المياة ومحرك بي ام مع تيربو وشفرات وما ادراك ما الشفرات ..وصولا الى مساكب الحديد والبكرات.......؟؟؟؟ لكن الامر ليس كذلك البته 
بصراحة انا سابقا كنت افكر بنفس هذا التفكير لكن مع تقدم الوقت الامر اصبح مختلفا جدا لان صناعة طائرة بكل ما تعنية الكلمة من معنى يختلف عن تركيب جملون . لصناعة طائرة ينبغي بان تقوم بمجموعة من الحسابات المبسطة حقيقتا للوصول الى نتائج تستطيع منها معرفة مقدار الدفع ومساحة الاجنحة ونوع البروفيل والرفع لكل مرحلة وغيره من الامور الاخرى مثل حساب مركز الثقل والاتزان هذا بعد تحديد هدف الطائرة ومواصفاتها ... ومن ثم تقوم ببنائها .... وليس العكس .
سامحني على ردي


----------



## نايف مشاقبه (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي احمد السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
اشكر ردك الكريم .. وهذا التواضع الطيب فيك . 
لكن اخي لو رأينا كل الاشياء من وجهة نظرك لرايناها عباره عن كتل حديد هذه انابيب مياه وهذه صاج مطلي وتلك لفائف المنيوم .... 
بسط الامور وهي حقيقه مبسطه ... 
لم ينجح الغرب ... الا بعد الفشل ... ولم يطردوا الفشل الا بتجارب كثيره 
هونها بتهون 
اشكرك اخي مرة اخرى


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
إخوتي مجال الطائرات ليست أن تبدأ الصناعة بما بين بديك بدون حساب . . .
لقد جربنا هذا ولم ينجح 
طائرتي شيراد -1 بدأت في تصنبعها لما أتممت 80 بالمائة من الحسابات ولكنني واجهت صعوبات عدة ولذا . . .
نحن هنا لسنا بصدد سن القوانين أو التظاهر بالعلم . . . فليست لنا سوى الإرادة و التمسك بحبل الله الذي لا يلين . . 

نحن نتناقش فيما قد اتفق عليه الناس مسبقا وكتبياتي كلها مستمدة من كتب تعود الى السبعينات . . .

أخي نايف مواد التصنيع ليست مشكلة عندنا لكن في غزة المشكل عظيم و أنت أدرى 

المهم في نظري و الله أعلم أنه طالما كانت الحسابات صائبة و المخططات مدروسة فليست المشكلة في التصنيع . . .

أنا عارشت إخوة جزائريين بدؤوا بالتصنيع قبل الحساب. . . و لأن العزيمة لا تكفي فكادت مشاريعهم تودي بهم . . .

المهم أن مشاركاتك الكريمة وجهت أنظارنا إلي شيء غفلنا عنه وهو توسيع دائرة الإهتمام بمواد الصنع لتطال موادا استهلاكية أو قديمة و هو أمر يساعد المبتدئين أمثالنا . . .

بارك الله فيك و أدام حضورك معنا


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بخصوص الشيراد-1 المصممة 100/100 من طرف كاتب هذه السطور سأجعل لها بإذن الله مقالا لينتفع الجميع 
وأشهد الله أن ما ثبطني أن أفعل ذلك سابقا ليس إلا الخوف من ان يكون للنفس حظ في ذاك 
ولكن الآن اقتضت الحاجة هذا الأمر . . 
هذه بعض المواقع التي تعرض لنا ولسنا من كتب المحتوى
الرابط 1 الرابط 2الرابط 3​ 



صوررتها الوهمية بالسوليدوورك







طريقة الإتشاء الخشبية و التغطية المعدنية



حجرة القيادة



إنشاء الجناح



صناعة البروفيلات



نموذج بمقاس 1/10​ 

و سأفرد موضوعا كاملا عن الطائرة بإذن الله 
هذا كتاب للأخ نايف يتكلم عن تكييف التصميم وفق طريفة الصنع مسمد من خبرة كاتبه​ 
أما الأخ الكحلوت
فاعذرني على التأخير 
و أخبرك أنه لدي بعض الرسوم لطائرات خفيفة سعلة الإتشاء إن شئت أرفقتها . . . 
و أظن أن اختيارك لطريقة تثبيت المحرك هي الصائبة بإذن الله و سوف ارفق كتابا يثبت ذلك​


----------



## نايف مشاقبه (5 ديسمبر 2008)

_ الاخ شيراد السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته _
_بارك الله لك ونفع بك .... وزادك تواضع وعلما وعلا ... وبعد_
_لم تبقي لنا كلام ... اوجزت فابدعت واحسنت _
_اكثر الله من امثالك ... مبدعين خلاقين .... اعلام _
_منك نتعلم ونستفيد ... نسعى متمثلين امثالك_
_ سر__ الى الامام الله يوفقك_
_ والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _


----------



## dercncplaner (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

أتمّ الله بخير إن شاء الله


----------



## جاسر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

حبذا لو اتسع لك الوقت تترجم لنا هذا المقال:
http://www.aeronautique.ma/CHIRAD-Un...lida_a480.html

وفقك الله وفتح عليك ويسر لك


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحياتي للجميع وخصوصا اخي العزيز عادل وبعد ، اخي الكريم نايف مشاقبه انت تقول (لم ينجح الغرب ... الا بعد الفشل ... ولم يطردوا الفشل الا بتجارب كثيره ) كلام سليم 100% لكن اخي لماذا نحن نبدا بتجارب ومحاولات قام بها الاخرون ونترك العلم الذي اتت به تلك التجارب والمحاولات التي كلفت الكثير الكثير من الارواح والاموال والسنين .
ارجوا منك هذة المرة بان تتقبل وجهة نظري ... وايضا ارجوا منك بان تتواصل معنا تحت اشراف المهندس عادل لما يملك من علم واسع بالطيران وايضا ساحب التجربة الحقيقية شيراد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحياتي للجميع وخصوصا اخي العزيز عادل وبعد ، اخي الكريم نايف مشاقبه انت تقول (لم ينجح الغرب ... الا بعد الفشل ... ولم يطردوا الفشل الا بتجارب كثيره ) كلام سليم 100% لكن اخي لماذا نحن نبدا بتجارب ومحاولات قام بها الاخرون ونترك العلم الذي اتت به تلك التجارب والمحاولات التي كلفت الكثير الكثير من الارواح والاموال والسنين .
ارجوا منك هذة المرة بان تتقبل وجهة نظري ... وايضا ارجوا منك بان تتواصل معنا تحت اشراف المهندس عادل لما يملك من علم واسع بالطيران وايضا ساحب التجربة الحقيقية شيراد 1


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز عادل تقول ( طائرتي شيراد -1 بدأت في تصنيعها لما أتممت 80 بالمائة من الحسابات ولكنني واجهت صعوبات عدة ) اذا امكن ان تذكر لنا جميع الحسابات الازمة لتصميم طائرة من صنف ( Homebuilt) وما هي الحسابات التي انجزتها على طائرتك والتي تركتها ...؟
وايضا الصعوبات التي واجهتها ما طبيعتها .. هل هي لعدم اتمامك جميع الحسابات ام شئ اخر ..؟
وكــــــــــل عـــــــــــــــــام وانتم بألف خـــــير


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم سامحوني إخوتي على الإبطاء
هذه التتمه و سنكمل بإذن الله بعدها


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

في اطار طائرتنا المشروع غزة-1 بعد حساب الأوزان ستأتي مرحلة حساب الأبعاد وة التي سأجتهد ان آتي بها دفعة واحدة . . .
لابد من تدارس الخصائص الظاهرية لهذا الصنف من الطائرات لأخذ صورة عما ستكون عليه طائرتنا . . .

الصور مأخوذة من كتاب روسكام


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم كانت لي بعض الأفكار التي تصب في هذا القالب . . . طائرة صغيرة قابلة للصنع في غزة و بوسائل الغزاويين . . . 
المشروع كان سيأخذ تسمية ChirAd L-3 إلا أنه و لأن أهلنا أغلى من أحلامنا ، سأناقش الأفكار مع حضرتكم على الملأ و ليكن ما يكون . . . 
نحن نرحب بكل الأفكار ونقسم امام الله أننا ( أعني نفسي ) لن نأخذ بنات افكار أحد . . . سرقة ً
فمن شاء أن يكون النقاش علنيا كان ذلك و من اراد أن يرسل أفكاره في رسائل خاصة سواء إلى الكحلوت أو إلى أحد المشرفين فله ذلك . . . 
أما أنا فهذا ما انجب فكري و سوف أعلل خياراتي . . . بإذن الله


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (7 ديسمبر 2008)

عيد مبارك سعيد 
وكل عام و المسلمون بخير في كل ربوع المعمورة . . .
إلا اننا نخص إخوة لنا قهرهم الأعادي في غزة و الضفة و العراق و الصومال و الشيشان و . . . 
اللهم ارفع البلاء عنهم 
آميــــــــــــــــن


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاتة 
اخي الغالي عادل لا اعرف كيف يمكنني شكرك ، فكلمة الشكر وحدها لا تكفي بهذا الحجم من العطاء والوفاء 
فجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء .
وكل عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام وانت بالف خير
اخوكم محمد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (10 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا بان نعتمد ونتابع مشروع الطائرة التي بعثت برسمها سابقا .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بعد مراجعتي لكتاب low power laminar aircraft design الذي يعنى بتصميم طائرات صغيرة ذات محركات ضعيفة نسبيا حوالي 60 حصانا و التي تطير بسرعة 250 عقدة . . . 
لمست الميزة المهمة لهذه الطائرات
- محركات دافعة
-ذيل انبوبي
-مجال رؤية كبير
-فتحة جناح تبلغ حوالي 15 مترا
-هيكل بسيط من الكومبوزايت
. . . كل هذا لإعطاء الطائرة جودة L/D تبلغ 34 . . . الأمر عجيب ولكنه قابل للتحقيق و لا يعتمد إلا طريقة التصميم القديمة و لكن بدفتر اعباء مميز . . .
حاسوبي معطل منذ أكثر من شهر و لا يمكنني إرسال الكتاب الآن لكنني أعدكم بإرساله متى تمكنت من ذلك

وهذه بعض الرسومات لهذا النوع القريب جدا من الطائرات الشراعية إلا أنه أقوى أسرع و لا بهتم بالتيارات الصاعدة . . .




أما هذا فبعض جنوني . . .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب شيراد ... وكانك قد سرقت النظر على رسوماتي ... الطائرة الاولى كالتي رسمتها بالضبط .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحياتي لك اخي الحبيب شيراد ... وكانك قد سرقت النظر على رسوماتي ... الطائرة الاولى كالتي رسمتها بالضبط .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ماذا تعني ب (فتحة جناح تبلغ حوالي 15 مترا )


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (11 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي الحبيب شيراد .. هالقيت في حساب نسبة الوقود في مرحلة الارتقاء ..العلاقة او القانون الذي وضعتة لا يوضح نسبة استهلاك الوقود بل الوقت الذي تستغرقة هذة المرحلة ..وايضا عندما بدات باجاد نسبة الوقود وعندما وصلت لنفس المرحلة مرحلة الارتقاء حللت المسئلة بدون اخد قيمة سرعة الارتقاء .. ؟ ارجوا توضيح هذة النقطة بالذات والمرحلة السادسة فقط .


----------



## WarSoldier (13 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

يرجى تجميع المعلومات المتحصل عليها في موضعو مغلق ويتم التعديل عليه فقط من قبل المشرف كل ما كانت معلومات جديدة ... وأرجو أن يتم اعطائنا جميع المعلومات لصناعتها لأني أريد صناعة العديد منها بإذن الله
وإذا ممكن صغيرة الحجم (بطول اليد أو أكبر بقليل) لأننا يعدما نستطيع انجاز واحدة صغيرة ننتقل للكبيرة
وشكرا .... بالانتظار


----------



## WarSoldier (13 ديسمبر 2008)

وفي حالة وجود كتب خاصة بهذا الشأن يرجى نقلها إلينا في هذا الموضوع لأني بجد أريد عل طائرة صغيرة
وأيضا أي شيء عن الميكانيكيات والتحكم عن بعد يرجى وضعها لأني بحاجة ماسة إليها
وشكرا


----------



## elothmani mohammed (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي شيرار بما أنك تتقن solidworks 2008 ما شاء أريد مساعدتك من فضلك والله ولي توفيق


----------



## elothmani mohammed (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*أخي شيرار بما أنك تتقن solidworks 2008 ما شاء الله أريد مساعدتك من فضلك والله ولي توفيق*​


----------



## WarSoldier (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بانتظار الإعانة اخواني الكرام


----------



## WarSoldier (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بالانتظااااااااار


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

أنا كنت اسمع دائماً ان الهندسة تترافق مع كلمة ( إبداع ) 

للأمانة أنا قرأت ما أبدعتم وجذبتني الرسومات المتقنة لما تتخيلون من تصاميم مع أنني لم أستوعب أكثر المعلومات العلمية بحكم أنني لست من أهل الاختصاص 

مررت هنا فقط لأتمنى لكم التوفيق وأعبر عن سروري كأي شخص مسلم يفخر بوجود مهندسين أمثالكم 


وفقكم الله فيما تسعون إليه


----------



## محمد الزيادي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

-السلام عليكم اولاً


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و بارك الله في الجميع
أخي الكحلوت استسمحك على الإطالة ولكن سأعود لأتم بإذن الله 
بارك الله في الأخ WarSoldier و سأعمل على تبني أفكارك و مقترحاتك الفاضلة بإذن الله
أما بخصوص السوليد ووركرس فنعدك غن شاء الله بالمساعدة ما عليك سوى تحديد الطلبات 
و هذ رابط للتدريب على استعمال البرنامج


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد مراجعتي لكتاب low power laminar aircraft design الذي يعنى بتصميم طائرات صغيرة ذات محركات ضعيفة نسبيا حوالي 60 حصانا و التي تطير بسرعة 250 عقدة . . .
> لمست الميزة المهمة لهذه الطائرات
> - محركات دافعة
> ...


 
هذا هو الكتاب المقصود وهو من ثلاث أجزاء 

يعالج اجزء الأول المشاكل المتعلقة بالتصميم 





أما الجزء الثاني فيعالج المشاكل الهندسية و الهيكلية




اما الجزء الثالث فبه بعض الطرق الإحترافية في الصنع




أنا أحاول الآن رفعه إلا ان بعض المشاكل تعترضني . . . أرجو ان أتمكن 


هذه الآن مجموعة من التفاصيل التقنية لـ 60 طائرة من هذا الصنف
بعضها موضح في الصورة




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/217799_1229866067.rar
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/217799_1229866184.rar


----------



## المتابع عن كثب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي شيراد على المجهود الرائع ولكن عندي سؤال هل هذا الكناب افضل ام كتاب روسكام وارجو ان تقوم بتحميل الكتاب باقصى سرعة ممكنة


----------



## WarSoldier (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بانتظار وصول رابط التحميل للكتاب ... ربما يعيننا


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
سامحوني .... على غيابي لبعض الوقت ؟؟


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذا الكتاب يفصل طرق صناعة هذا النوع من الطائرات فقط عكس روسكام الذي يشرح طرق تصميم جميع انواع الطائرات 
اما في المحتوى فهو يوازي الروسكام إلا أنني و من و جهة نظري فقط أنصح بالتعامل حسابيا مع كتاب روسكام أما من ناحية الشكل و الهندسة فيستعان بما يرد في هذه الكتب 

سأحمله بإذن الله لاحقا . . .


----------



## 3adel (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا شيراد ، و ألفت انتباهك بخصوص النموذج prototype أن تحدد بعد نهاية التصميم les performances au limites ، التي تصبح operationelles لو توجه مشروعكم للإنتاج.
علما أنكم بالتأكيد ستجدون بعض الإختلافات مع les performances المفترضة للنموذج ، و هذا أمر طبيعي في مرحلة التصميم ، و مهندس الطيران المحترف في هذه الحالة هو من يضيق les ecarts أكبر ما يستطيع ، و في نفس الوقت تسمح له لاحقا بتحسين النموذج متى أراد بإنتاج les differents series.
علما أن المصممين في العالم يستعينون أساسا بالغرف الهوائية les soufleries ، و هذا أعتقد لا يتوفر حاليا في معهد الطيران -البليدة ، لكنني أنصحكم بشدة أن تعتمدوا فقط على الحسابات في هذه المرحلة.


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله قد تم رفع الكتاب 
و هذا رابط التحميل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي عادل على الإفادة . . . 
كما أفيد حضرتك أنني الآن أشتغل على نماذجي في تيارت و ليس بالبليدة وأننا نعوض الأنفاق الهوائية بأخرى رقمية تقرب الحسابات و النتائج 

هذا كتاب آخر لمهدس آخر يدعى تورمبيك





وهذا آخر . . .





أتمنى أن يستفيد الجميع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذا آخر عن تصميم النفاثات




إلا أنني انصح بالتعامل في الحسابات مع الروسكام و توسيع المدارك بقراءة هذه الرزمو من الكتب
أخوكم في الله عادل


----------



## 3adel (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق يا شيراد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سأعمل على الإ فادة أكثر لكن بعد حين إن شاء الله 
فلنتذاكر بالدعاء بظهر الغيب
أخوكم عادل


----------



## WarSoldier (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا ولإادنا الله بما نتعلم .... 
سأحاول تحميل جميع هذه الكتب وأبدا بدراستها وإن شاء الله كل ما أتعلم أشياء جديدة عن التصميم أبدأ بالتطبيق
حتى أتوصل أخيرا لطائرة صغيرة ... تعتبرة محاكاة مادية 'تماثلية) للكبيرة بإذن الله
فقط يرجى الرفع على مواقع أخرى في المرة القادمة أو حتى هذه الكتب ... لأني أجد صعوبة كبيرة في التحميل من الرابدشير ... وشكرا


----------



## ENGINEERFM (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
في البداية يجب معرفة هل هي طائرة فقط ام طوافة ايضا من اجل معرفة وضع الدواليب


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم . . .

اللهم برنا بخبر سار من غزة عن أخينا محمد الكحلوت . . . لقد كلمته على هاتفه و لم يرد . . . 
دعاواكم احبتي في الله . . . كيلوها لأهلنا في غزة . . 


كرد على عجل اقول اننا قد اوردنا في البداية الأمور التي لابد ان تحدد قبل البدأفي التصميم و منها ما ذكرته اخي 
ENGINEERFM


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (28 ديسمبر 2008)

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل.....حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل.....حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
احدثكم الان على أزيز الطائرات بانواعها المختلفه وقصفها المتواصل والعدواني والغير مسبوق .. وقصف البوارج الاسرائيلية البحرية الان الان..... في هذا الوقت المتاخر من الليل. ....حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل ...
اذا كان الشعب الفسلطيني قدم في اقل من 48 ساعة 350 شهيدا و 1000 جريحا ...... فلماذا لا تقدم الشعوب العربية في مكانها وعلى ارضها ( عشرة شهداء على الاقل ) ليزيلوا المتأمرين والمتخاذلين من الخونة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
... قالوا قمة عربية ؟؟؟ ومتى ؟؟؟ يوم الجمعة كماااان ؟؟؟ يعني بعد ان يباد ثلاث ارباع الشعب في غزة ؟؟؟
اعذروني لخروجي عن الموضوع ... لكن اثناء كتابتي تلك الكلمات القصيرة حدث ما يزيد عن 13 ضربة بطائرات الاف 16 هذا فقط من قربي ..وايضا تم تدمير عده مباني في الجامعة الاسلامية اي الجامعة التي ادرس فيها 
هذا فقط قبل قبل قليل .... حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل على المتأمرين والمتخاذلين من العرب .


----------



## dercncplaner (29 ديسمبر 2008)

لا إله إلّا الله
إنّا لله وإنّا إليه راجعون

اللّهم حرّر المسلمين في غزّة .. يا ذا المنّ والعِزّة

اللّهم إنكّ تعلم أننا نتمنّى بِصدق أن نكون معهم
ولكن لا حول لنا ولا قوّة
ولكنك تعلم أيضاً أننا رهنّا حياتنا لنصر دينك
لعلّ الله يجعل منّا أو من أبنائنا من ينصرك

آآآه

يا ليت لنا على الحياة صبر إخواننا المؤمنين في غزّة

-- -


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الحمد لله على سلامتك أخي محمد 
و ثبت الله شعبكم الصامد كما عودنا دوما
و الله لازلنا نتابع أخباركم بحرقة لاتتصورون حجمها 
وليس لنا سوى الدعاء بأن يفرج الله عنكم ما أنتم فيه و أن يهدي او يزيل هذا الغشاوة من الحكام التي تحجب عنا نور الحرية


----------



## adham587 (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,

أولا أحيي جميع الأخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع .. وتحية الى الاخ محمد الكحلوت ابن غزة والى المهندسين جميعا .. بدون ذكر الاسماء حتى لا انسى أحدا .. فهذه مشاركتي الأولى ,, ولم تعلق الاسماء في ذاكرتي بعد ,,


على كل حال أنا سعيد جدا أنني وجدت هذا الموضوع .. و بصراحة ومنذ فترة طويلة و أنا أبحث عن معلومات من هذه النوعية المذكورة في الموضوع .. وتكون باللغة العربية

فأنا حلمي ان اتمكن في يوم من الايام من صنع طائرتي الخاصة ,, مع العلم ان مجال دراستي بعيد كل البعد عن هذا المجال .. ولكن ما زال الحلم يراودني أن أتمكن في المستقبل من أن أدرس في مجال هندسة الطيران كخبرة اضافية الى جانب دراستي الحالية ,,

في الحقيقة أنا بدأت أتابع المناقشات التي دارت بين الاعضاء ,, وبدأت في تحصيل المعلومات التي فاتتني .. و أتمنى أنا أشارككم هذه المعرفة مع العلم أن خبرتي السابقة في هذا المجال هي صفر ..

ولكن كلي ثقة في هذه الوجوه الطيبة أنني سأتمكن من أخطو أول خطوة في هذا الطريق .. 

والله الموفق

تحياتي / أدهم من غزة الصمود


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 يناير 2009)

بوركت أخي . . . و هذا رصيد جديد من الإخوة الغزاويين نتمنى ان يتضاعف . . . 
عن البداية من الصفر كلنا بدأنا من الصفر فلا تفشل و اثبت عسانا نصل معا إن شاء الله . . .


للإخوة في غزة في يوم الحجيم الإسرائيلي السادس أقول صبرا و ثباتا . . . 
و موعد شهدائكم و أحيائكم الجنة بإذن الله


----------



## محمد موسى البارقي (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
بكل صراحه احيي اخونا العرب على همتهم العالية في تحقيق اعلى وارقى الاختراعات العربي لكي ننافس الغرب بها​ 
لكن اخواني لدي رأي يقطع علينا نصف الطريق ويبقى نصف الطريق الاخر​ 
الدراسات والابحاث العلمية في مجال صناعة الطائرات جميعها معروفة وانا ارى انكم تنشغلون في ذلك 
لدي مثال بسيط:​ 
لو اردنا صنع سيارة مثلا اساسيات السيارة معروفه في جميع الشركات
ولكن الاختلاف في المشاكل وطرق حلها بطريقة تصعب على الاخرين معرفتها وايجادها ​ 
والمقصد ان نأخذ تركيب الطائرة المتعارف عليه من اكثر من شركة 
وانا بحث في هذا الموضوع ووجدت ان الاختلاف في المواصفات و التركيب نفس التركيب 
انظروا الى الطائرات الامريكية وغيرها اختلافها في المواصفات فقط لاغير​ 
لماذا لانأخذ التركيب 
ونضع عليه بعض التعديلات ونحل بعض المشاكل في الطائرات حيث ان تصبح طائرتنا 
من الطائرات التكنلوجية المتطورة
مثلا:
نجعل لطائرة طرق عمل عجيبة مثل اقتصاديتها في المحركات
اتمنى من صاحب الموضوع ان يراسلني على الخاص لأعطيه بعض المشاكل في طائرات العالم
واعطيه ايضا طرق حل وطرق عمل جديده​ 
لأني بصراحه لأريد ان تسرق هذا الأفكار من هذا المنتدى ويعمل عليها اناس اخرون او يقومون ببيعها على
شركات اجنبيه ومثل هذه المواضيع يفترض ان تكون خاصه وسرية​ 
ولاكن لن ابخل عليكم بما اعرف
وسوف ازيدكم بالكثير الكثير​ 
ودمتم بود​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (2 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم . . . 
أخي موسى بوركت على التشجيع و النصيحة 
كما انني أشاطرك الرأي أن التطوير حتمي . . . و أنا لما أقول هذا فليس على سبيل المجاملة بل إنني أعمل مع فريقين على هندسة طائرتين الآن في آن واحد . . . و أرجو من المولى ان يوفقني أن أحصد السبق في أحد النموذجين . . . ما كنت لأذكر هذا . . .
ولكن أخي الحبيب أنت أدرى انه لابد للبعيدين عن هذا المجال تقريب المفاهيم لأذهانهم . . . و هذا بحكم بعد اختصاصهم عما نعمل ثم بعد أن يوضع الحميع على السكة . . .يحق لكل منا أن ينطلق حيث شاء . . . فلا أساس للتمكين دون تكوين . . .
عن المشاكل و الأفكار الجديدة كلي آذان صاغية و قلوب مفتوحة . . . و لعلنا نعثر على حلول لمشاكل لا زالت تطاردنا . . .
بارك الله فيك . . .

ختاما صلوا على النبي المصطفى و أكثروا الدعاء لأحبابنا في غزة .


----------



## الجنان (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أحييكم اخواني ، وبوركت جهودكم
الفقير متخصص بالاتصالات..واريد ان اكمل الدكتوراة قريبا فماذا تنصحوني
بالاتصالات الاسلكية مع الطائرة
specify problem, and if u have abstract

اللهم عليك باليهود و بمن شابع اليهود, والمتامرين على فلسطين


----------



## محب الصحابة (18 يناير 2009)

دعوة لانشاء طائرة على غرار طائرة Yf 23 A


----------



## 3adel (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم بعد غياب
الحمد لله على انتصار المجاهدين في غزة و سلامة الصديق محمد الكحلوت
و أنا أتابع الحرب أثار انتباهي رد المقاومة بالصواريخ المحلية
عندها صدقوني إخواني شعرت بالندم الشديد
كنت و لا أزال أساهم في بحوث تطوير منظومات مشابهة تستفيد منها دول أوروبية
و لماذا لا ينتفع بها إخواننا في غزة
علما أن الصواريخ كالتي يستخدمها المجاهدين ليست معقدة كثيرا و يمكن تحسينها و تطويرها بسهولة
كما أنني أعرف جيدا كيف يفكر المهندسون الإسرائيليون
لذلك لا بد من مساعدة المقاومة في هذا المجال هذا العلم الذي فنينا شبابنا في تحصيله و تحملنا الغربة عن الديار من أجله لا بد أن نقدم شيئ مشرفا في النهاية و لا أقل من المشاركة في الحرب ضد اسرائيل و لو بفكرة
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## laary (20 يناير 2009)

ياالله اعين المسلمين المجاهدين على اعداء الأمة من الأحتلآل في العراق وفلسطين وانصر اخواننا في غزة ضد الأسرائيلين .واعان الله العرب اجمعين للخلاص من هذة الغمة على هذة الأمة


----------



## abdalla235 (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا لم افهم المقصود من الموضوع هل بناء طائره بحقم طبيعي ام بمقياس هل طائره نموذج ام للركوب
فان اردت تصميم طائره نموذج اخبرني لان لي خبره في جميع انواع الطائرات "النماذج"


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم . . . 
أظن أن الغالي الكحلوت لم يكن سوى قصة حب أظنها انتهت . . . و بنهايتها لابد أن نختم ما بدأه . . . 
منذ انقطعت أخباره . . . فارقني الهناء أحبتي . . . 
اللهم بشرنا به حيا او شهيدا يارب


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 يناير 2009)

abdalla235 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا لم افهم المقصود من الموضوع هل بناء طائره بحقم طبيعي ام بمقياس هل طائره نموذج ام للركوب
> فان اردت تصميم طائره نموذج اخبرني لان لي خبره في جميع انواع الطائرات "النماذج"


 
الحسابات الموضوعة هنا تصلح للنماذج الكبيرة (المأهولة)
إلا ان خبرتك و خبرة الجميع لابد ان نثمرها في مواضيع منفصلة نثبها بإذن الله 
فحبذا لو أرسيت لنا مووعا مفصلا تعيننا فيه بمعارفك في هذا المجال . . .
أدام الله تعاوننا و نفعنا ببعضنا البعض 
عادل


----------



## 3adel (20 يناير 2009)

الله وحده يعلم ما جرى ، و نسأله عز و جل عودة للأخ محمد الكحلوت


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحية اكبار لجميع الاخوة في الملتقى


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحية اكبار لجميع الاخوة في الملتقى وعلى


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحية اكبار لجميع الاخوة في الملتقى وعلى راسهم


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحياتي لكم اخواني الاحبة مع خالص تقديري للاخ الصديق عادل من الجزائر وجميع الاخوة 
تحية اكبار واجلال للشهداء على راسهم الشهيد وزير الداخلية الشيخ سعيد صيام ( ابو مصعب ) والشيخ الدكتور العالم الرباني نزار ريـــان (ابو بلال ) نحتسبهم عند الله شهداء ولا نزكي على الله احد ، تحياتي للشعوب الحرة على راسهم الشعب الجزائري والمغربي والتركي وايضا اللبناني وايضا تحية لفنزويلا وكوبا قيادة وشعب .
نعم لقد وضعت الحرب أوزارها مخلفتا دمارا لا يوصف في كل مكان في المستشفيات والمدارس والمساجد والبيوت والمزارع والاراضي لم يتبقى شيئا بدون ان تصيبه القنابل الاسرائيلية الفتاكة حتى الجامعات . لكن توكلا على الله نقول لن يصيبنا مكروه الا ما كنبه الله لنا فأملنا وحسبنا بان الله معنا ومن علينا والله معنا 
اخيرا اقول وارجوا من الاخ عادل وجميع الاخوة بان نتابع الموضوع وكلي تصميم وارادة وشوق وحرقة لتنفيدة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عبيد البقمي (24 يناير 2009)

*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحياتي لكم اخواني الاحبة مع خالص تقديري للاخ الصديق عادل من الجزائر وجميع الاخوة 
تحية اكبار واجلال للشهداء على راسهم الشهيد وزير الداخلية الشيخ سعيد صيام ( ابو مصعب ) والشيخ الدكتور العالم الرباني نزار ريـــان (ابو بلال ) نحتسبهم عند الله شهداء ولا نزكي على الله احد ، تحياتي للشعوب الحرة على راسهم الشعب الجزائري والمغربي والتركي وايضا اللبناني وايضا تحية لفنزويلا وكوبا قيادة وشعب .
نعم لقد وضعت الحرب أوزارها مخلفتا دمارا لا يوصف في كل مكان في المستشفيات والمدارس والمساجد والبيوت والمزارع والاراضي لم يتبقى شيئا بدون ان تصيبه القنابل الاسرائيلية الفتاكة حتى الجامعات . لكن توكلا على الله نقول لن يصيبنا مكروه الا ما كنبه الله لنا فأملنا وحسبنا بان الله معنا ومن علينا والله معنا 
اخيرا اقول وارجوا من الاخ عادل وجميع الاخوة بان نتابع الموضوع وكلي تصميم وارادة وشوق وحرقة لتنفيدة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أهلا محمد 

حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل*​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم . . . الحمد لله الذي كشف كربتي بعودتك محمد . . . 
لقد طالت مأساتي في ظل غياب الأخبار عنك . . . 
و لكن منة الله جمعتنا من جديد . . .


سنواصل بإذن الله كل ما بدأناه حتى النهاية حتى تطير غزة -1 . . . بإذن الله العلى القدير


----------



## عوض حبيب (26 يناير 2009)

من وين نبدأ من عهد الإخوان رايت أم عباس بن فرناس
دوبك نبحث قطاع الجناح و زوايا الصعود و الهبوط
العالم صنع طائرات إخترقت حاجز الصوت 
و صائرلت بدون طيار
و وصلت القمر و الكواكب المجاورة 
و حننا نبحث مين يشارك في تصميم و تصنيع طائرة
حياكم الله يا شباب العرب


----------



## dercncplaner (26 يناير 2009)

عوض حبيب قال:


> من وين نبدأ من عهد الإخوان رايت أم عباس بن فرناس
> دوبك نبحث قطاع الجناح و زوايا الصعود و الهبوط
> العالم صنع طائرات إخترقت حاجز الصوت
> و صائرلت بدون طيار
> ...



سبحان الله
أنت وأمثالك موجودون دائماً ونعرفكم

أنتم أنتم كما أنتم، وتريدوننا أن نبقى على حالكم أنتم

تقولون .. وصلوا إلى القمر و و و و
وتتحدّثون وكأنكم صعدتم إلى القمر معهم
:56:

ولأنكم لستم قادرين أن تكونوا مثلهم، ولا أن تكونوا معنا عاملين بالجدّ والعمل للوصول إلى الطموحات
:18:
تتحدثون بأسلوبكم المعروف

فقولوا ما تشاؤون، يا مُثَبِّطون

فإنّكم لا تُفيدون ولا تَضُرُّون

وإنِّي لأسأل الله أن يكفّكم عنّا وأن يهديكم
أو أن يُبعِدكم ولا يُريكم أيّ نجاح أبداً

وأقول لإخواني
لا تُعطوا كلامه وكلام غيره أيّ قيمة

وبالتّوفيق يا ربّ


----------



## الجنان (29 يناير 2009)

عوض حبيب قال:


> من وين نبدأ من عهد الإخوان رايت أم عباس بن فرناس
> دوبك نبحث قطاع الجناح و زوايا الصعود و الهبوط
> العالم صنع طائرات إخترقت حاجز الصوت
> و صائرلت بدون طيار
> ...



:73:
صدق الله ومن أحسن من الله قيلا :" ولو أرادوا الخروج لأعدوا له عدة ولكن كره الله انبعاثهم فثبطهم وقيل اقعدوا مع القاعدين, لو خرجوا فيكم ما زادوكم إلا خبالا ..." سورة التوبة

الأخوة أعدوا ماعندهم ونسأل الله عزوجل أن يأجرهم, أما أنت فماذا أعددت لقد أعددت الفتنة والتثبيط
فلتقل خيرا أو لتصمت. وأسال الله أن يهديك. وأطالبك بالاعتذار حفاظا على سمعتك

أشكر القائمين على العمل, وأدعو الله أن يحقق أمنياتهم الصالحة لخدمة الدين
ونحن في مرحلة المطالبة وهي قبل مرحلة التمكين والمطلوب فيها التخصصية وافادة الغير بما أعطاه الله من العلم. وإلا فهو مسؤول عن هذا العلم

وفق الله المخلصين


----------



## salim1981 (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله, زملائي المهندسين أرجو المعذرة, أرى أنكم تناقشون سرعة الطائرة وزوايا انعطافها وتناسيتم الأمر الأول والمهم ألا وهو البناء الميكانيكي( الشكل العام، الوزن، مادة الصفائح...إلخ) لأنه يجب علينا أولا مناقشة شكل النموذج الذي تبنى عليه جميع الحسابات الفيزيائية


----------



## الفرارجي احمد (31 يناير 2009)

*تمني*

السلام عليكم و رحمته و برركاته
لو سمحت يا اخي شريدر و يا اخي محمد انا طالب في كلية هندسة مجال الطياران مهم لي كطموح و كعلم
انا اتمنى يا اخي شريدر ان تحتوينى في هذا الموضوع فلوسمحت يكون نقاشك مع اخونى محمد على صفحات المنتدى لكي يستفيد الجميع امثالى لمعرتك ان امثالك من المتعاونين العالمين اقلة جدا في هذا الوطن الموكوس فرجو منك حتى ان تتابعنى برق الشرح الذي ترسله لاخونى محمد المناضل في الله او حتى مصدرك الجميلة جدا من الكتب التي تفيدنا بيها و ارجو ان تسمع نداءي لاني فرحت لما لقيت حضرتك متعاون ججدا في هذا المنتدا و ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووو شديد الرجاء متابعة هذا الاستفادة
لانك لا تتخيل مقدار الستفادة العامة و المهندسين الضائعية الطمحين في هذه الامة بسبب اخفاء المعلومات او تعقيد الامور فارجو من حضرتك الى تفقدني هذا الامل ان اجد رجال يتاونوا على البر و التقوى 
لي رجاء حتى المكالمات الخاصة بينك و بين اخي محمد تكتب لنا ملخصها او اخي محمد يكتب لي ملخصها 
لاني لحظت ان اسالت اخي محمد مفيدة جداااااااااااااااااا تبين المفهيم الغير واضحة
و انشاء االله اتمنى قبول طلباتي
و شكرا حتى و لم يرد على طلبي بالقبول و سلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته


----------



## الفرارجي احمد (31 يناير 2009)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم ورحمته و بركاته
لو سمحت انا اطلب من جميع الاعضاء تكملة الموضوع على صفحات الانترنت لكي يستفيد الجميع لو سمحت 
و شكرا 
و سلام عليكم و رحمته بركاته


----------



## الفرارجي احمد (1 فبراير 2009)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته
لو سمحت انا عندي طلب بتكملة الموضوع لان في ناس كتير كانت مستفيدة جدا منه فممكن حضرتك تكملة و لا طقطع الغيث عن الخوانك 
و شكرا 
و سلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته


----------



## mahmoud_marin (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير و أتمن لك كل الخير و المزيد من الاتألق في ميدان الطيران .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 فبراير 2009)

essalamo 3aleikom

baraka ellaho fi eljami3

ana elan attali3o 3la rodoud el a3daa min kanada 

wa sawfa notabi30 nikachana inchaallah 3inda el3awda

atamanna an ykon eljami3 kma 3ahidnahoum mina 3oloi elhimma 
wa atamanna an womakinana ellaho min ennajah 
li anna ennajaha wahdaho elrrado 3ala elmotabbitina

akhoukom Adel 
laval quibec
canada


----------



## ابوبكر علي السقاف (3 فبراير 2009)

تحية طيبه لكم وشرفتونا .... الموضوع حلو وزين ...إن شاء الله أفيدكم ولو بالقليل... 
شششششششكرا.


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحياتي للجميع فردا فردا في هذا منتدانا الرائع ومهندسه المخلص عادل من الجزائر المتواجد حاليا في كندا حيث اقدم
له خالص تحياتي واحترامي لوقوفة معنا نحن في غزة اثناء الابتلاءات العظيمة .وايضي احيي الجميع الذين وقفوا معنا بقلوبهم ودعائهم .
سامحوني على الغياب الطويل ...... وانشاء الله سنتابع مشروع غزة -1 على نفس هذة الصفحة وليس على اي وسيلة اخري ... حتى يستفيد الجميع من اخونا المهندس العالم عــــــــــــــادل ولكم جزير الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .


----------



## الفرارجي احمد (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته
انا بشكر احواني المهندس عادل من الجزائر و اخويا الغزاوي محمد الكحلوت المناضل على تلبية طلبي وشكرا للجميع المشاركين في هذا المنتدا المحترم 
و شكرا
و سلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم . . .
الحمد لله رجعت إلى الوطن شاكرا لله على نجاح مهمتنا في كندا
أشكر الإخوة الأعضاء كل بإسمه و أخص محمد الكحلوت . . .
كانت لي زيارة في كندا لمتحف الطيران و الفضاء بالعاصمة أوتاوا وقفت خلالها على أعظم انجازات الطيران خلال القرن الماضي . . .
أتمنى ان يوفق الله الجميع لمشاهدة متاحف كهذه تحيي فينا الطموح لإنجاز طائراتنا بأنفسنا . . . و ما ذلك على الله بعزيز
كما زرت شركة بومباردييه لصناعة الطائرات و أذهلني المستوى الذي تعمل به الشركة التي يسيرها المئات من العرب (أكثر من 400 مغاربي أي جزائري تونسي و مغربي) دون حساب المصريين و اللبنانيين و السوريين و غيرهم.


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الف الحمد لله على السلامة اخي عادل ورحلة موفقة .... لم يتبقى لي الا خمس ايام لانهي الامتحانات ..وانشالله الله ساكون هنـا .


----------



## م.قمر74 (16 فبراير 2009)

اهلا بيك, فكره رائعه تستحق كل مجهوداتنا, انشاء الله استطيع المساهمه معكم في كل مايتعلق بجانب الحركيه الهوائيه وارجو انت تقبلو مساهمتي.


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
ألف مرحبا أخي قمر


----------



## agms909 (22 فبراير 2009)

:73:
تسلام ايديك يا هندسة 
والله ولى التوفيق
:84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## VIP75 (24 فبراير 2009)

*فيه محرك هو الاول من نوعه فى العالم
بس طبعا صاحبه محتاج تمنه.....................*


----------



## اسامه رضوان (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكوريين اه الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ****وتحياتي للجميع 
انشالله وبعد طول انتظار انا معاكم ... بس اعطوني فرصة لاراجع من جديد .


----------



## كامل عبد الخالق (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أهلا بمحمد الكحلوت بيننا مجددا و بالأخوة أسامة رضوان ، VIP75 ،agms909،كامل عبد الخالق.
بارك الله في الجميع على الإيجابية و الهمة العالية . . .

كملحوظة بسيطة . . . عزوني في فقدان 40 جيغا بايت البارحة . . .
سأسعى لإستردادها لكنني أمر بحالة شعورية لا توصف :72:



VIP75 قال:


> *فيه محرك هو الاول من نوعه فى العالم*
> *بس طبعا صاحبه محتاج تمنه.....................*


 
بخصوص صاحب المحرك نحن بأمس الحاجة إلى كل ما هو جديد . . .
على الصعيد الشخصي أعني في اطار الشركة فنحن على استعداد لتبني المشروع شرط التأكد من فعاليته . . .


----------



## بدري علي (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

افكار رائعة و جهود مثمرة ان شاء الله.


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (1 مارس 2009)

*صورة طائرة g-a1 المفترضة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هذا شكل الطائرة بالتحديد الذي اريد ان نعمل عليه .




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

طبعا هذة الطائرة كما اسلف اخي عادل سابقا لها عدة ميزات .


----------



## بدري علي (2 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

تحية للاخ محمد ولجميع الاخوة الافاضل ,لكن اعدروني لا ادري ما المشكلة لاني لا ارى الصور فقط كلمة [/img]


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 مارس 2009)

*صور الطائرة*

السلام عليكم 
صورة الطائرة من جديد 











مميزات هذا النوع من الطائرات كما اسلف اخي عادل في موضوع سابق 


> السلام عليكم
> بعد مراجعتي لكتاب low power laminar aircraft design الذي يعنى بتصميم طائرات صغيرة ذات محركات ضعيفة نسبيا حوالي 60 حصانا و التي تطير بسرعة 250 عقدة . . .
> لمست الميزة المهمة لهذه الطائرات
> - محركات دافعة
> ...


 انتظر رد اخي عادل وتعليقة على الشكل المقترح الموضح بالصور والرسومات التي اقترحها على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=85539&page=15


----------



## بدري علي (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ما اجملها.... اليس عندك المزيد من الصور؟


----------



## ماهر83 (6 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيكو الف عافية يا اخوة 
الطائرة السابقة ممتازة وسهلة التنفيذ يا اخ محمد الكحلوت ولكن ماهو الموتور الذي سوف تستخدمه لهذه الطائرة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل -- بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بدري علي (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
مساهمة بسيطةمشاهدة المرفق ظ…ط³ظˆط¯ط© 21.bmp


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (7 مارس 2009)

*دفتر اعباء الطائرة ga-1 بحلته الجديدة*

دفتر اعباء وشروط الطائرة GA-1 من جديــــــــــد

مهام الطائرة : طائرة حفيفة رياضية للهواة للمدى القصير 
1- الحمولة ونوعها ( طاقم واحد )+ الامتعة 
2- سرعة الانهيار 40 كلم بالساعة 
3- سرعة الطيران المطرد 400 كيلومتر بالساعة عند 75% من الدفع
4- سقف الطيران 2000 متر
5- ابعاد المدرجات لا تزيد عن 120 مترا 
6- المحرك ، مكبسي عدد واحد احادي المراوح 
7- مدى الطيران ( من 4-5 ساعات طيران ) 
8- الضغط في الكبينة لا يوجد ضغط 
9- المقايس التصميمية FAR-23
10- معامل الرفع الاعظمي CL max 1.8
11- مستوى التصميم L/D = 34
12- العجلات ثابتة ، عدد ثلاثة 
13- يوجد قلابات
14- يوجد زعنفة طرفية للجناح 
15- مكان تثبيت المحرك خلفي " محرك دافع "
16- شكل الذيل انبوبي مع نهاية تقليدية
17- مسقط الجناح : مسقط مستطيل مع نهاية اهليجية بزعنفة طرفيه للحفاظ على جودة التصميم + تقليل التيارات الدوامية
لتقليل استهلاك الوقود 
18- شكل الطائرة : موضوح بالصور + الرابط في الاسفل 
19- توضع الجناح : علوي 
20- نوع الانشاءات : ( يحدد اثناء الصنع ، وفي الغالب مختلط )
21- مراحل الطيران 
1- مرحلة التشغيل 
2- مرحلة التدرج 
3- مرحلة الاقلاع
4- مرحلة الارتقاء 
5- الطيران المطرد
6- مرحلة البحث (25% من الوقود ) 
7- مرحلة الهبوط
8- الحط والتدرج

مزايا الطائرة :. حسب االبشمهندس عادل ( شيراد ) 
محرك صغير 
تطير بسرعة 250 عقدة 
محركات دافعة 
ذيل انبوبي ( خفة بالوزن ، تقليل كمية مواد الانشاء وبالتالي تقليل بتكاليف الصناعة ) 
مجال رؤية كبير 
هيكل بسيط ....



في الحقيقة واثناء كتابتي دفتر الاعباء لا اعرف كيف يمكنني التوفيق بين سرعة الانهيار المنخفضة ،
وسرعة الطيران المطردة الكبيرة ؟؟ ولكن يجب المحافظة على سرعة الانهيار المنخفضة ولو تطلب الامر التخفيف 
من جودة التصميم .

والان انتظر مشاركاتكم واقتراحاتكم وبالاخص تعديلات او اضافات اخي المهندس " عــــادل " حتى تحصل على دفتر اعباء متكاملا متميزا بلمساتة الهندسية الرائعة .


بالتاكيد .. وباذن الله سوف نواصل اايجاد وحساب الابعاد ..باشراف البشمهندس عادل 


وهذا فيديو يوضح نفس شكل الطائرة غزة أ-1 المرتقبه باذن الله 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFBE5...eature=related


----------



## بدري علي (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا منك اخي محمد الكحلوت الاطلاع على المسودة21 في مشاركتي السابقة (وعدرا ادا اعتبرت هدا تطفلا )ولاحظ وجه الشبه لرسم كنت قد اعددته من سنين؟


----------



## بدري علي (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

تحية الى الاخوة الافاضل, بما اني جديد على هدا المنتدى وبما ان هدا النقاش طويل وقديم ما يقارب 300 مشاركه و12 شهرا,حبدا لو يتفضل علينا احد الاخوة الاعضاء او قطبي هدا النقاش الاخ المثابر محمد والاستاد الكبير الاخ عادل ان يقدم لنا باختصار اهم محاور هدا النقاش ومجمل ما تمخض عنه حتى الان من افكار ونتائج. 

وشكرا لسعة صدوركم


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحياتي للجميع ، وبعد... أرى بأننا نفتقد استاذنا ومهندسنا عادل (شيراد) اعادة الله لنا بالسلامة فنحن بدونه وبدون وجوده وعلمه لا شيئ يذكر هذا اولا : اما الاخ بدري علي حياه الله بيننا سوف احاول ان اوضح لك وباختصار الهيكلية التي نسير عليها والتي ستساعدك في فهم ما سبق .


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم . . . 
لقد أحرجتني أخي محمد . . . بارك الله فيك و في رملائنا و احبائنا جميعا 
غيبني عن المنتدى سببان أولهما انني غارق في أعمال لم ترد أن تنتهيَ ، بل و لا أريد لها انا أن تنتهي  
ثم إننا عانينا في الجزائر من نقص تدفق الأنترنيت في الأسبوع الماضي بسبب عطب أصاب الليف البصري تحت البحر الأبيض 
المهم ها قد عدنا . . .زافــٌـين لحضراتكم خبرين جميلين بإذن الله 

الأول 

في معهد الطيران بالبليدة نجحت طالبتا طيران في صنع طائرتهما المماثلة لما نرجوه في هذا النقاش
زرت المعهد خصيصا لمتابعة الموضوع ، التقيت بالفتاتين و لمست الأمل المرجو في شبابنا . . . 
الطائرة غاية في الإتقان و سأفرد لها موضوعا يإذن الله





أما الثاني 
فإنه أعلن عن افتتاح مصنع ثالث للطائرات بالجزائر و تحديدا بالولاية التي يقيم يها أهلي عين تيموشنت





فمبروك لأمتنا بهذان الخبران 
ويا ليتنا نسمع المزيد . . . 

أخوكم عادل


----------



## بدري علي (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخبار ساره ومفرحه ... ومزيدا من التقدم يا جزائر وشباب الجزائر ..... والى الامام .


----------



## turbooo (15 مارس 2009)

بالتوفيق .وعقبال شركة طيران.......نتمنى من العرب ان يرتقوا ألأى هذا المستوى.


----------



## amd5 (15 مارس 2009)

السلام وعليكم
ارجو تزويدي بأنواع طائرات ريموت كنترول يمكن تزويدها بكاميرا وجهاز ارسال


----------



## بدري علي (16 مارس 2009)

*Xair micolght*

السلام عليكم 

(منقول)


----------



## احمد البريادي (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز لدي الكثير من كتب الطيران المفيد فاذا رغبت بان ارسلها لك راسلني على الايميل وسوف اساندك في اسئلتك المطروحة


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 مارس 2009)

الله أكبر . . . 
بارك الله في عرضك أخي الحبيب و مرحبا بك معنا 
عن الكتب بإمكانك إرفاقها مباشرة على مكتبة هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضـاء  

و الشكر موصول لك اخي الحبيب . . . فانا اعرف اناسا صنعوا امجادهم من كتاب اهديت لهم قراؤوها و فهموها و طبقوا ما جاء فيها . . . 

أعرف شخصا عصاميا صنع ألة بعد دراسته لبعض الموضوعات في بعض الكتب و نجح في إتقان إنجازها ثم حاز بها على الأوسمة و التشريفات ثم أسس بها شركة يعود نفعها على بلاده بل ووظف المئات من الغلابى في شركته . . .
الا تظنون احبتي أن كل هذا الفضل سيعود لصاحب الكتب التي بدأ بها صاحب المؤسسة هذا . . .

البر لا يفنلى احبتي . . . 

وكل كتاب جديد ندرسه سنكيل لحضرتك به الجبال من الدعاء 
بارك الله فيك و كثر من امثالك .


----------



## جاسر (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما شـاء الله أخبار اليوم سارة , وفق الله الجميع لما فيه صلاحهم وصلاح أمتهم

دمتم بخيرٍ وعافيةٍ


----------



## بدري علي (20 مارس 2009)

شيراد الجزائر قال:


> السلام عليكم . . .
> لقد أحرجتني أخي محمد . . . بارك الله فيك و في رملائنا و احبائنا جميعا
> غيبني عن المنتدى سببان أولهما انني غارق في أعمال لم ترد أن تنتهيَ ، بل و لا أريد لها انا أن تنتهي
> ثم إننا عانينا في الجزائر من نقص تدفق الأنترنيت في الأسبوع الماضي بسبب عطب أصاب الليف البصري تحت البحر الأبيض
> ...


----------



## ادور (20 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتيررر لك
اذهب الي دوائر الارسال والاستقبال


----------



## حسني طلال العمري (21 مارس 2009)

*zero angle of attack*

the zero angle of attack 
when the direction of airflow is parallel to chord line of the aerofoil 
but the angle of chord line to the fixed datum line in the aeroplane is called the angle of incidence which is fixed


----------



## حسني طلال العمري (21 مارس 2009)

زاويه الهجوم الصفريه ادا كنت تعني zero angle of attack ------ هي عندما يكون aerofoil chord line موازي ال خط هبوب ال هواء direction of airflow وشكرا


----------



## بدري علي (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اين الاخوة يا ترى .......................................... اليس هناك جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
سنتابع الموضوع بأذن الله مع الاخ عادل ... الان نحن وصلنا لمرحلة حساب المساحات مع انني سوف اعاني من صعوبه فيها لكونها تحتاج مشاركة متبادله بينا جميعا واقتراحات على شكل الطائرة وما يترتب عليه من رسومات محوسبة والتي لا اجدي استعمال برامجها .


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
سنتابع الموضوع بأذن الله مع الاخ عادل ... الان نحن وصلنا لمرحلة حساب المساحات مع انني سوف اعاني من صعوبه فيها لكونها تحتاج مشاركة متبادله بينا جميعا واقتراحات على شكل الطائرة وما يترتب عليه من رسومات محوسبة والتي لا اجدي استعمال برامجها .


----------



## مصطفى محمد sasa (23 مارس 2009)

*مصر الأقصر -الكرنك*

السلام عليكم يسعدني كثيرا المشاركة فى هذا الملتقى الجميل وارجو من سيادتكم شرح كيفية معرفة قدرةالضاغط بطريقة علمية مبسطة


----------



## مصطفى محمد sasa (23 مارس 2009)

لماذا لايوجد رد يا مهندسين اين انتم


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شباب مين بلاقي عنده برنامج تعليمي عن برنامج (aaa 2.5)


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
سأتابع الموضوع كما اشرنا سابقا و لكن بودي لز بدأنا بالأهم و هو صنع العربة 
إذ أن الهاوي لبد ان يبدأبالامورالتي تتطلب عملا أكثر و حسابا أقل -رأيي-
أستعرض على حضرتكم عربة أعمل عليها حاليا
و سأوافيكم بالمزيد ما إن يكتمل التصميم 














أخوكم عادل


----------



## بدري علي (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
عمل جميل وبارك الله به ..........لكن عندي سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هل ستكون هده المركبة ماهولة بالشخصين دائما ,ام يستطيع الشخص الموجود في المقدمة بمفرده اي يقودها وتبقى باحسن حالات التوازن والاستقراراثناء الطيران؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وعدرا لسؤالي........ رغم انني غير متخصص في هدا المجال لكني احببت الاستيضاح عن هده النقطة

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي لك اخي عادل وبالتوفيق


----------



## عاطف بوغديري (2 أبريل 2009)

انا عندي مخطط عملت عليه لمدة فاقت السنتين مع العلم هني اجريت عليه كافت الحسابات الازمة في الدناميكية الهوائية وتدامح القو ة المحركت من المخرك الى التربينة وقمت بحسابات الطرد المركزي الازم توليده وقوة رد الفعل الازم توليدها مع العلم باني استخدمة له>ه الطائرة محرك مرسيدس 5 اسطونات بنزين سعته 2.7 لتر 4000 دورة دقيقة 194 حصان قمت بعد ة تعدلات فيه حيث وصلت به الى 11000 دورة دقيقة 306 حصان من دون استخدان النيترو وعدلت ايضا نضام التز يت والتبريد به وقمت بتقليص زاوية الاحتراق به وقمت بتدعيم عمود المرفق بكتل موازنة واستطعت تقليص نسبة الارتجاج به لكي يستطيع تحمل سرعت المخرك الكبيرة ولا ينقصني سوا بعض الرتوش في تصميم نضام التوجيه ارسل لي ايميلك


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحيايتي للجميع ..وبعد ارحب بالاخ عاطف واتمنى عليه فقط بان يزودنا بقليل من الحسابات التي اجراها على المخطط الذي يعمل عليه 
وبالنسبة للحسابات التي اجريتها الايجاد الطرد المركزي الازم توليده وقوة رد الفعل الازم توليدها ايضا .. هالقيت السؤال ... حسب علمي المتواضع بالنسبة لك انو بعد ما بتجيب المساحات لمخططات الطائرة بيجي دور حساب قوة الدفع الازمه ومن قوة الدفع هذه نحدد قوة المحرك واقطار المروحة وفعاليتها لهان تمام فيما اعتقد ، والسؤال بالتحديد لماذا اجريت حسابات لايجاد الطرد المركزي الازم توليده ؟ هل لتحديد السرعة التي ستدور بها الfan وايضا حسابات رد الفعل هل هي الدفع التي ستعطيه المروحة ام ماذا ؟ اخي بالنتظار ردك او رد اي احد اخر ( المهندس عادل ) 
ايضا سؤال اخر ما هي زاوية الاحتراق ؟ 
ما تقول اش رايك تيجي تتعلم هندسة طيران مثل البشمهندس المصري سابقا لاني ساقبل بدون تردد .
وسامحني على الغلبة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا معجب و مندهش حقا من هذا الكم الوفير من المعلومات و هذا التعاون
اريد ان انضم اليكم و اريد ان اسال هل يمكن تطبيق ماسبق لصناعة طائرة صغيرة طولحها حوالي 1.5 متر بمحرك في الامام و تحكم عن عن بعد 
بالمناسبة انا طالب هندسة ميكانيكية في المغرب 
كان هذا حلمي منذ الثانوية و الان بعد ان اطلعت على هذا الموضوع نفضت الغبار عن حلمي القديم 
و قررت صنع هذه الطائرة 
و بداية جمعت الكثير من المعلومات 
و الان اريد ان ان اضع خطة و جدولا زمنيا للعمل 
( الطائرة بمحرك كهربائي و مروحة في الامام يتم التحكم فيها عن بعد )
و انتظر منكم ردا 
لندخل في التفاصيل
فقد واجهت صعوبة في تحديد وزن الطائرة الاجمالي


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اهلا بك (المهندس الاكبر ) 
في الحقيقة وكما علمت من المهندس شيراد بان صناعة طائرة تحكم عن بعد تمر بنفس مراحل صناعة الطائرة التي نحن بصددها في البداية ، وبأنتظار تصديق البشمهندس شيراد على هذا .


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخي محمد كحلوت 
و انا في انتظار بطلنا شيراد


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (8 أبريل 2009)

انشاالله يكون بيننا في القريب العاجل امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (8 أبريل 2009)

اامييين
اخي محمد الكحلوت او اي عضو من المنتدى 
ارجو المساعدة في تنصيب برنامج سوليد وركس 2009
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128118.html رابط الموضوع 
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (8 أبريل 2009)

والله عمالي بدي اسال الاخ المهندس عادل


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (8 أبريل 2009)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> والله عمالي بدي اسال الاخ المهندس عادل


شكرا جزيلا لك و انا في الانتظار


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
والله وبصراحة هذة المرة غياب اخي المهندس عادل بهذة الصورة يقلقني ، وانشالله لعله خير 
بصراحة اكثر ومع احترامي وتقديري للجميع ، فان قسم الطيران في الملتقى بدون الاخ المهندس عادل تقريبا يقترب من الاشيئ .
اخوكم / محمد


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 

والله أحرجتموني و الله لا أطيق فراق المنتدى لولا أن لي بعض الإلتزامات منعتني من تتبع المواضيع 
أمهلوني أحبتي وقتا قصيرا ليلتم الجمع من جديد 
بارك الله في الجميع 
و أدام الله محبتنا
أخوكم عادل 
من بلاد الجزائر


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
والحمد لله انت بيننا من جديد والف حمدا لله على السلامة ، المهم ابقى طمنا على احوالك


----------



## دنيا العجائب (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اعجبتني فكره الموضوع والمناقشه 
فا تمنالكم الموفقيه


----------



## ميس الجبل (30 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
بحاجة الى تصميم منزل دوبليكس بحدود الطابقين 220 متر


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوان الاعزاء
قبل الدخول في اي تفصيل 
من الضروري والاساس وضع المطليب المخطط لها في الحسبان
1 الوزن المخطط للحمل payload
2السرعة المطلوبة
اقترح غلى الاخ ابو هيثم بيان الفقرتين انفا للتسلسل خطوة خطوة والاتصال بي 
مع الامتنان


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (30 أبريل 2009)

ميس الجبل قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> بحاجة الى تصميم منزل دوبليكس بحدود الطابقين 220 متر




الاخت الكريمة 
اتصور انك اخطأت في العنوان :70::70::70: 
ما تريدين على الارض(الهندسة المدنية)
نحن الان على الهواء(هندسة الطيران)
:70::70::70::70:


----------



## المحمود نصار (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وارجوا اني يكون ذلك في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## demo3 (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بدري علي (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

عسى المانع خيرا .............. فقد طال الغياب


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أخي محمد 
أخي علي أخي جاسم اختي دنيا العجائب و باقي الأحبة 
و الله نحن في مرحلة انتقالية جد حرجة منعتني حتي من رؤية الشارع إلا ما ندر 
إخوتي لا بد أن تمر هذه المرحلة بسلام لأمر بمرورها سيرى الجميع النور بإذن الله 
و الله لا نسعى إلا لإعلاء كلمة هذا الدين -و لسنا نزكي أحدا على الله-

رافقوني بدعائكم و سأبشركم بالمسرات في حينها 
أقسم بالله أنني في شوق لا يقاوم للعودة إليكم أحبتي 

أخوكم عادل من الجزائر


----------



## بدري علي (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخ عادل ........ لك منا الدعواة وعلى الله الاجابة ,,,,,,,,, بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اهلا بك اخي عادل ، ووفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## aminems009 (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الى الاخ شيراد و ألاخوة المهندسين 
لي طلب مراجع أو موقع تتكلم حول
simulation numerique d un ecoulement autour d un profl aérodynamique naca 23012 
بحيث أجري هذه simulation avec ansys cfd + cfx
و شكرا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u135756.html


----------



## kamaro (12 مايو 2009)

_* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
طبعا دى اول مشاركة لي لاكنى كنت اتابع الموضوع من فترة ليست ببعيدة.
الحمد لله على هذا التوفيق وفضلة وكرمة وتسخيرة لاناس فى خدمة الدين مرورا بلآخ عادل الى اخر عضو مشارك بأى معلومة او بكلمة ترفع الهمة .
اظن اخى عادل وهذا اقتراح انة من الآفضل ان تتابع هذا العمل كما اسلفت بكتابة بخط اليد ويكون بمثابة كتاب من ألالف الى الياء فى التصميم والحسابات وان كان هناك برامج مستخدمة توردها فى هذة المذكرة وتمررها على الماسح الضوئى وترسلها برابط واحد او مجزء وان كان هناك اسألة تجمع من مشرفنا الغالى جاسر ويرد عليها جملة هذا على ما أعتقدة اوفر للوقت والجهد وبالطبع تورد المواد الخام وألامور المجملة ويا حبذا لو كانت مقاطع فيديو مضغوطة هذا عملى وعملى أفضل وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله لما يحبة ويرضاة بانتظار المزيد 

 وســـــــــبحــــــــــانك اللــــــــهـــــم وبحمدك أشهد ان لااله الا انت استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك

*_


----------



## sallih (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوكم salih عضو جديد بقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه نتمني نستفيد من خبراتكم وتجاربكم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
والله حننت إليكم أحبتي
و بارك الله فيكم على خالص المحبة التي و الله يعلم أبادلكموها



aminems009 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الى الاخ شيراد و ألاخوة المهندسين
> لي طلب مراجع أو موقع تتكلم حول
> simulation numerique d un ecoulement autour d un profl aérodynamique naca 23012
> ...


 
آسف حبيبي لا أملك ما تريد هذه الساعة لكنني سأجتهد لبحث في موضوعك 
أجدد اسفي أخي

مرحبا بك أخي kamaro فوالله لقد اجتهدت لأتم ما بدأته إلا أنني -وستضحك مني- فقدت 80 جيغابايت من المعلومات ثم فقدت حاسوبي و تعطل القرص الصلب الذي كنت أحفظ فيه المعطيات . . . هذا والله ما حدث . . .
الآن و الحمد لله أعدت جمع أغلب المعطيات في حاسوب آخر لكن ضروف العمل تمنعني من التواصل . . . على الأقل في المرحلة الحالية

انطلاقا مما كتبت يا اخي سأعمل على كتابة ما تبقى من الدروس و أعمل على نشرها لاحقا بإذن الله 

خبر آخر مفرح 
تمكنت من رفع مخططات الـ stol-701 حملوها الآن مجانا... أعني بالدعاء فقط

أخوكم عادل


----------



## rowailad (17 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز اشكرك على ماقمت بة واسال اللة عزوجل بان يعينك بالعلم الذي يفيد جميع الاسلام والامةالعربية
اتمنى لك التوفق .


----------



## سعد عثمان (23 مايو 2009)

اخى المشرف السلام عليكم
الرجاء مدنا بمعلومات عن تكيف الهواء


----------



## ابن احسن (28 مايو 2009)

very very good WALLAH bcoz u have (GOOD BACKGROUND)


----------



## ماجد الورد (1 يونيو 2009)

وين المعامل على شان تصمم طائرة


----------



## aminems009 (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
حلمي هو طائره شراعية كبيره بدون محرك 
من له معلومات عن تصميم و مواد الأولية لصناعة هذه الطائرة 
فلا يبخل علينا
وشكرا للاخوة و أخ شيراد


----------



## مجدي محمود55 (11 يونيو 2009)

أخي الحبيب شيراد جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء على مجهوداتك الرائعة ووفقك الله تعالى لما يحبه ويرضاه وعوضك خيرا مما فقدت وأكثر
أرجو قبولي محبا لك في الله


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (14 يونيو 2009)

*متابعة النقـــــــــاش /*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الحبيب شيراد تحياتي الحارة لك وبعد ... حضرتك توقفت عمليا في موضوع هذا النقاش عند إيجاد الأبعاد 
وهو يتم بواسطة الرسم المحوسب أي بشكل عملي ، ولكي يعلم الجميع أين نحن الآن و لكي نضع النقاط على الحروف . فأقول باننا تعلمنا 
1- الأوزان ( الوزن الفارغ ، ووزن الطاقم ) 
2- السعات ( سعة الوقود المستعمل والاحتياطي ) 
3- ثم الآن نحن نراوح مكاننا في إيجاد الأبعاد وهي التي تعتمد على الرسم وهي الأهم لأنها نحدد شكل الطائرة ومساحات الأجنحة ، ولكي نتجاوز هذه المرحلة يجب علينا [color="black"]( افتراض الأبعاد بشكل نظري بدون رسومات ، أو أي شكل طائرة متوفر لديك معلوم أطوالها ومساحات أجنحتها ) [/color] ومن ثم تعلمنا الحسابات المترتبة عليها كما فعلت سابقا ، وهكذا نستمر .

والسلام عليكم


----------



## بدري علي (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك يا اخ محمد على استنهاض هدا النقاش الجميل وامل ان يتسع وقت الاخ شيراد لمتابعة هدا النقاش


----------



## رومانسيه مجهوله (18 يونيو 2009)

وفيتو وكفيتو بارك الله لكم جميعا
ولاكن يوجد لي تعقيب اين هناجر الطائرات وملحقاتها ارجو التوضيح ........((مشروع تخرجي بحاجه اليه))


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 يونيو 2009)

معظم الطائرات التى نتحدث عنها هنا هوم بيلت فى المنزل


----------



## ليث سلمان (21 يونيو 2009)

السادة الطرشان
قبيلة السادة الطرشان ممتدة الجذور في العراق والشام والأردن وفلسطين والسعودية وقطروليبيا ومصر ولبنان وجمهورية مالي ودول اخرى في العالم وتعدادهم كبيرا جدا أما نسب السادة الطرشان فينتهي الى الفرع الحسيني من آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم 
السيد علي الطرشان 
[email protected]


----------



## ليث سلمان (21 يونيو 2009)

قبيلة السادة الطرشان
قبيلة السادة الطرشان قبيلة عربية تعدادهم كبير جدا نسبهم ينتهي الى الفرع الحسيني من آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذه القبيلة ممتدة الجذور في العراق والشام والأردن وفلسطين والسعودية وقطر و مصر ولبنان وجمهورية مالي و موريتانيا ( بمنطقة اقصير الطرشان جنوب اطار ) و جنوب الجزائر وفى صحراء النيجر قرب قرية (شين براضن) وفي وسط ليبيا ودول اخرى في العالم


----------



## diver002 (22 يونيو 2009)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> السؤال الثاني ........ ؟
> ما هي زاوية الهجوم الصفرية ..... ؟؟ (حسب اعتقادي هي زاوية توضع الجناح على بدن الطائرة
> وهي المولده لامثال الرفع ) وايضا ان زاوية الهجوم الصفرية تختلف عن زاوية انحراف القلابات لتوليد رفع اضافي على الجناحين )
> هذا من وجهة نظري ........فما هو راي اهل العلم اتأمل منكم الشرح بستيفاض كبير عن ذلك وايذا تصحيح الخطا في وجهة نظري وشكرا .... محمد


 
الزاوية هى 17 درجة من بعد ميزان الفيوزلارج و هو جسم الطائرة اما كيفية عمل هذا فهو سر المهنة ..


----------



## diver002 (22 يونيو 2009)

مُسلم عربي من عُمان قال:


> زاوية الهجوم الصفرية هي الزاوية أو الوضعية عندما يكون فيها الجناح في الوضعية الإعتيادية أي عندما يكون الفلابس على زاوية صفر، وكما في الصورة ذات اللون الأزرق والتي جاءت في رد المشرف الأخ جاسر..
> 
> وفقك الله وأعانك..


 
من المؤكد ان يحقق الجناح اكبر كمية ليفت او الرفع بدون الفلاب و لاكن من الضرورى تحقيق اعلى طاقة فى الرفع مع استخدام الفلاب عند توجيهة الى اقصى درجة ميول لتحقيق المعادلة و ذاوية الفلاب عندى و لاكنها سرية لانك يجب ان تفكر فى الدراج او قوة السحب المضادة لارتفاع الطائرة و سرعتها و ذاوية الأتاك او الهجوم حسب اللغة ونتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## diver002 (22 يونيو 2009)

محمد الكحلوت قال:


> كيف لهاوي طيران ان يبدأ ببناء طائرتة :80::80::80:
> كيف له ان يختار شكل بروفيل الجناح الذي سوف يجري عليه اختباراتة :81:
> وهل يكون اختياره للبروفيل ( المقطع العرضي للجناح) عشوائيا ام ماذا :81:
> وكيف يستنتج المواصفات الايزوديناميكية لمقطع الجناح والمواصفات الجيو مترية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :68: :68: :68: :68:
> ...


يعتمد طول الجناح و عرضة على ثقل ووحجم الطائرة فان لها عملية حسابية ليست معقدة مثلما يتصور البعض ولا تختلف زاوية الهجوم بختلاف الحجم فهى ذاوية واحدة التى تحقق اعلى كمية رفع بدون دراج و لكن عند بناء اى طائرة يوضع فى الحسبان الوزن فى كل شيىء يتم تركيبة و اضافتة فى الطائرة و يراعى ان تكون اخف و اجود الأشياء حتى لا تحتاج محرك اعلى فى الحصان و اجنحة كبيرة و ىكون التصميم غير متناسق ووزن الطائرة ون الأمام و الخلف موزون بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم احبتي 
لمتابعة موضوع تعلم تصميم الطائرات ارى بأن تدرسوا دورة في هندسة الطيران التي اعدها لكم المهندس عبد الرحمن في موضوع منفصل بالموقع .. حتى يقضي مهندسنا شيراد جميع اموره ، فلا تنسوه من دعواتكم 
والسلام.


----------



## cicinhodu16 (5 أغسطس 2009)

comment elle va marcher avec un helice deriere?
et es que ca poussé est evidante


MERCI


----------



## بدري علي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

ان غدا لناظره لقريب..................................................


----------



## سامح بور (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
شكرا الى المشرف الممتاز الاستاذ شيراد لما بذلة ويبذلة من امدادنا بالمعلومات القيمة الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عرب نجد (29 يونيو 2010)

اخي عادل وحبيبي تصميم الهيكل وموجود 
وباقي تصميم المروحة ياليت تضعه لنا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الهليمه (30 يونيو 2010)

شيراد أنا صممة مروحه من خشب هل تنفع ولا لا ؟؟؟؟
وبنزل الصوره لكم على المنتدي


----------



## الهليمه (30 يونيو 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## عرب نجد (1 يوليو 2010)

اخي الهليمة ماطلعت الصورة ياليت لو ترفعها ثاني مرة وتخبرنا كيفية الصنع والمقاسات ونوعية الخشب 




تحياتي للجميع


----------



## الهليمه (1 يوليو 2010)

هذه الصوره وباقي عليها الزوايا بس نوعية الخشب ماتساعد 

الصنديان أحسن نوعيه للمراوح الخشبيه أنا ماحصلت على صنديان 
أما المخطط برسله لك مع توضيح للمخطط​


----------



## الهليمه (1 يوليو 2010)

*درس تصميم المروحه*

نزل المرفق أنا إتبعة التصميم الموجوود فيه 

تحياتي



​


----------



## الهليمه (1 يوليو 2010)

شرح بسيط للتصميم طول الخشب 120سم والعرض 13.5 
أما السماكه من 4سم إلى 5سم ودرجة ميول الريش 45 درجه
 أما طريقة تصميمها يعتمد على المرفق السابق بالنسبه لي أنا إتبعة الرسمه الموجوده بالمرفق مع مراعات المقاسات 
والله يوفقك لما هو مفيد




​


----------



## بكارر (23 أغسطس 2010)

طوال مروحه الهليكوبتر


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أخوتي الاعزاء 
الطائرة تصمم بحسب الوظيفة الذي تؤديها والعمل الذي تقوم به فهذا الامر المهم الذي يجب مراعاته 
فلكل طائرة ذات أختصاص محرك خاص بها فمنها من تستمل للطيران المدني فيجب ان تكون ذا حجم كبير و مواصفات عالمية وان تحتوي على خزانات كبيرة للوقود وان تحتوي على أنواع الوقود الاربعة لأن الرحلة سوف تكون لمسافات طويلة
أما الطائرة المقاتلة او الحربية فسوف تكون صغيرة و ذا محرك يتحمل السرعات العالية جدا وتكون ذا مرونة جيدة في الحركة اثناء تنفيذها للواجب 
وهناك الطائرات الزراعية و الهليكوبتر و الاباتشي و غير ذلك من الطائرات 
وتم حديثا أختراع طائرة تعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## zakaziko84 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام علكم احبتي
ها قد عدت بعد غياب طال
أتمنى أن يوفقني الله لتدارك ما فات من تأخر و أن يغفر لي تقصيري في أداء مهمة كان الأجدر أن أوفيها حقها من الاهتمام
مشاغلنا لا تنتهي و كذا حبنا لكم و لنقاشاتكم الجادة و الهادفة . . .
سأعمل على مراجعة ما كتب في غيابي قبل أن ألتحق بالركب . . .
دعواتكم و السلام

أخوكم و محبكم عادل 
الجزائر​


----------



## بدري علي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اهلا بالعائد .....................تحياتي لك اخ شيراد


----------



## mig29fulcrum (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك بش مهندش كحلوت على المعطيات المقدمة فيما يخص مراحل التصميم، والرجاء غفادتنا باكثر تفاصيل حول كل مرحلة.


----------



## mig29fulcrum (15 أكتوبر 2010)

عودة ميمونة أخ عادل الرجاء إفادتنا بمعلوماتك القيمة مشكور


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم تفضلو هذة الرابطه لكتاب يقودك الى تصنيع طائرة ان شاء الله

http://www.gulfup.com/?reGPJw


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي أبو عبد الله المصري
أحاول تحميل الملف ولاكن لا فائدة علماً أن الموقع يعطي أن الملف موجود
أرجو الرفع على موقع آخر
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------

